# *Official COD4 Clan*



## Kornowski

Here's the OFFICIAL CF COD4 CLAN!

If you want to join, put the clan tag infront of your name; [CF]

Check out the clan's site for info;

www.cfclan.co.uk


*Games take place weekly on these days and times;

Tuesday - 8:00PM GMT
Friday - 11:00PM GMT (Late so that the US players can join )
Sunday - 9:00PM GMT

Feel free to organize other games with other CF members on other days, the server is up 24/7!*


----------



## 12-Gauge

Here's mine, and yes, I am aware that my username is incredibly boring (it's just my name) but I can't think of a better one


----------



## DirtyD86

i just now finished the single player campaign, haven't dabbled in multiplayer much. i think ive been promoted twice. but so far the online play is pretty tight. a CF clan could be fun


----------



## 4NGU$

is the x-box live and ps3 multi player linked with the pc or are they all separate ?


----------



## nffc10

I'll join the clan, i'm getting the game delivered tomorrow so i don't have a username yet. I can't wait to play the game. =]


----------



## Kornowski

12-Guage, nice! What class do you normally go? You want in the clan?



> but so far the online play is pretty tight. a CF clan could be fun



It'd be amazing! 



> is the x-box live and ps3 multi player linked with the pc or are they all separate ?



I'm not sure, I wouldn't of thought so...



> I'll join the clan, i'm getting the game delivered tomorrow so i don't have a username yet. I can't wait to play the game. =]



Awesome, you'll love it! 

Here's a question, if I un-install the game, will I lose my online account, because I don't have to sign in or anything?


----------



## mat2317

I want the game but my system will probably be a bit crap. Wait till I get my 8800GT


----------



## Kornowski

Just played a game, great game it was! 

I really want to play a game with you guys!






Awesome result me thinks


----------



## X24

wow...i can't wait to build a new pc so i can play cod4! right now i'm playin cod1 because i find it a bit more fun then the second....but as soon as i build my new computer this winter i'm all over cod4! 

cod1 all weaps i've gone 151-57 playing headquarters....insane (not best KD ratio but i thought it was one of the more impressive ones i've got)


----------



## DirtyD86

damn im really getting into this game. its somewhat of a grenade fest sometimes but i love the customization and ranks, theres some pretty fierce competition on there


----------



## Kornowski

What's your name on it Dirt? We've got to play online sometime, right?


----------



## vonfeldt7

I just got COD4 Today (and my 8800GT Yesterday) so I'll join eventually.

My username is VonFeldt7


----------



## apj101

added this thread to http://www.computerforum.com/99059-official-cf-clans.html


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome! Thanks apj... again! 



> I just got COD4 Today (and my 8800GT Yesterday) so I'll join eventually.
> 
> My username is VonFeldt7



Ok sure! Off topic, sorry, but how does your 8800GT play Crysis?


----------



## n3kro

I have Cod4 as well and I'll join if this gets going.

My name is zwest.
I'm level 19 at the moment.


----------



## Kornowski

We want to try and organize a game for Tuesday night, what time would be good, taking into consideration the time differences?


----------



## zer0_c00l

guys do you have a teamspeak server up for the clan? if your intersted ill put one up for =CF= Clan or you guys are all welcome on my clan ts server.....the ip is  208.122.18.206:9053  the channel pass is icewolf all lower and ill put up a COD-4 Lobby   just come in unregistered then ill fix you up...my name is Archer on there if you come while im not there..just tell them i sent you in...


----------



## meanman

i use skype it holds conferance call of upto 9 people its free and it uses hardly any band width.


----------



## Kornowski

You guys still want to join in?
Me and Meanman have had a few great games!

-------------------------------------

*Friday Night Meanman's Server!

11 O'clock GMT

Which would be 6PM in the US?

Join, it'll be great!  *


----------



## Kornowski

Check the First Post, Updates!


----------



## Kornowski

BUMP! I know there's a load that play COD! Come play!


----------



## CrazyEh

Interesting. I've never play a COD game before. Just looked it up, wow! Looks like a sweet game. Next pay, I'm going to pick it up  Does it support widescreen?


----------



## nffc10

Yes it does, there's an option for that in the graphics settings.


----------



## CrazyEh

Right on! On the 6th, I'll join you guys  Count me in


----------



## meanman

nice one,  come on the rest of you it will be fun.


----------



## Kornowski

The 6th, Not tomorrow? 

Laim, you in for Friday?


----------



## CrazyEh

Kornowski said:


> The 6th, Not tomorrow?


 Broke right now. Pay is on the 6th, haha


----------



## Kornowski

lol, That's cool!


----------



## nffc10

Anyone up for a game tomorrow night? I don't have to be in college till late on a Friday morning and i can't make Friday night.


----------



## Kornowski

Tomorrow, About 8? I should be able to make that, I got your PM about Friday, It's Ok, hopefully others will join!


----------



## nffc10

Kornowski said:


> Tomorrow, About 8? I should be able to make that, I got your PM about Friday, It's Ok, hopefully others will join!



Yeah sure mate 8's fine. 
I'll be on CoD from about 6'sh anyway.


----------



## meanman

come on people have a go 2300hrs friday uk time


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, It'll be amazing!


----------



## taylormsj

Danny i want ins on this PM me


----------



## Kornowski

taylormsj said:


> Danny i want ins on this PM me



Tonight at 11GMT, Check out Meanman's other thread for the Server IP and Pass


----------



## Kornowski

My internet at home isn't working at the moment, I'm in college now.

I'll try my best to be on, I should be, but if I'm not, that's why, sorry...

Should be there though!


----------



## Kornowski

My internet is working now, so I'll be on tonight! 

Who else is in?


----------



## meanman

ill be there


----------



## DirtyD86

i will be at work  
wish i could play with you guys


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome!


----------



## Kornowski

> i will be at work
> wish i could play with you guys



Ahhh, Bummer!


----------



## chupacabra

I could if the server was cracked but probably it would kick me for the ping


----------



## Kornowski

Are you on dial-up?

Here's some of the scores from tonight, excellent game! 












Oh, and this because it's funny!


----------



## chupacabra

Kornowski said:


> Are you on dial-up?



No but my ping on cod4 have been spiking pretty bad lately from like 74 to like 300.

Sorry meanman but it seems i can't play on cf forum server


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Are you on dial-up?
> 
> Oh, and this because it's funny!



thats my kill and my screen shot you SOB


----------



## taylormsj

I like my position in those screenshots  hehe good game


----------



## meanman

a brill night same time next week,
check your stats at www.gametracker.com.
if anyone has a better time in mine post or pm me or Kornowski.


----------



## DirtyD86

k remind me to always be on taylors team


----------



## Kornowski

> I like my position in those screenshots  hehe good game



Yeah, Yeah, I claymored you a few times 



> a brill night same time next week,
> check your stats at www.gametracker.com.
> if anyone has a better time in mine post or pm me or Kornowski.



It was excellent, what about one on Tuesday nights too?



> k remind me to always be on taylors team



lol


----------



## taylormsj

im up for it anytime, danny get xfire noW!!!


----------



## meanman

the server is up 24/7 so feel free to organize your own matches for when you want,but we are having a match this coming tuesday at 2000 hrs uk time and we are hoping to keep it going every tuesday. dont forget you can check your stats here http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/86.20.143.227:28960/  please allow upto 2hrs after playing for the stats to be updated and read the blog on the stats page for upto date info, see you on tuesday.


----------



## meanman

i now have teamspeak running on the [cf]clan server, im new to it so im not sure how well it will work , so download the client and click on quick connect then type in the server ip 86.20.143.227 and you should be able to talk to your mates on the server.


----------



## taylormsj

Thanks meanman !!


----------



## Kornowski

> im up for it anytime, danny get xfire noW!!!



lol, Alright, Alright! 

I'm good for this Tuesday too!


----------



## Kornowski

Check the first post, updates!


----------



## meanman

i have never used teamspeak before and its hard for me to test (vista64bit is a bit funny with it} so when and if you try it please let me no if its ok, obviously if it causes lag it will have to be turned off.another option is skype i run it and talk while playing the game, its free and holds upto 9 people in a conferance call.


----------



## Trooper X

*Cod 4*




meanman said:


> i have never used teamspeak before and its hard for me to test (vista64bit is a bit funny with it} so when and if you try it please let me no if its ok, obviously if it causes lag it will have to be turned off.another option is skype i run it and talk while playing the game, its free and holds upto 9 people in a conferance call.



Great forum, I'II be there tuesday, Meanman go Baby''''Go''


----------



## kendosumo

Meanman is the man! see you tuesday.


----------



## Kornowski

> Great forum, I'II be there tuesday, Meanman go Baby''''Go''



Glad you like, going to stick around?

I didn't know who you two were when you were in, lol!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Im in, i just don't have a clue of whats going on 

So many different time zones i dont know what 2000 UK hours is in my time zone 

well, speaking of which, its going on 3:30 am here.. i need to get to bed!


----------



## Kornowski

What's the time difference between the UK and the US, Isn't the UK 5 hours ahead of you?

So it'd be at 6 I think...


----------



## meanman

yes it would be at 6pm usa time on friday night game meeting and 3pm usa time on tuesday nights game meeting.


----------



## meanman

im looking forward to playing you all, see you  at 8pm tuesday.


----------



## meanman

if you dont no the ip is 86.20.143.227 and the password is alpha please start your name with the tag [cf].


----------



## Kornowski

Should be excellent!


----------



## Kornowski

*Don't forget, 8:00PM GMT TONIGHT! *


----------



## nffc10

Kornowski said:


> *Don't forget, 8:00PM GMT TONIGHT! *



I'm coming tonight mate.


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome, looking forward to it! 

What level are you at the moment?


----------



## nffc10

I think i'm around 24/25ish, i haven't played it for about a week.


----------



## Kornowski

That's alright then, I'm only about 29


----------



## meanman

great game see you all friday at 11pm.


----------



## nffc10

Yh, good game lads.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it was excellent, great fun!

I don't know what Taylor was going on about, the snipers good, I got a few headshots and a streak of 10


----------



## ThatGuy16

I was going to join, couldn't find the server though


----------



## Kornowski

Excuses, Excuses!

Be on Friday?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Should be


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome! Look forward to it!


----------



## meanman

the [cf]clan server is for members of cf so please lets try and keep it that way if you have mates wanting to play a quiet server then i run another server called aagametracker+stats the ip is 86.20.143.227:28961 if you want to add that to favs dont forget to add it exactely as above because the port is different, all none [cf]clan players found on the official clan server will have there stats removed from the stats page. the aagametracker+stats server is totally public and does run  a stats program all info on it can be found by joining the server and reading the console messages.
thanks lets remember to keep [cf]clan server for the forum members. see you all this friday at 2300 hrs uk time approx 1800hrs usa time.
(taylormsj is currently winning the stats !!!)


----------



## Kornowski

> (taylormsj is currently winning the stats !!!)



Not for long 

I'll add this to the first post


----------



## meanman

me and Kornowski would like members of the [cf]clan to no that the top 3 people winning the stats on friday the 21st of december will have their names posted on the official sticky and on the blog at the stats page. who do you think it wll be?


----------



## meanman

the [cf]clan server is now running the 1.3 patch ,you will need to update your cod 4 to play on the server you can get it here http://www.mediamax.com/meanman/Hosted/CoD4MW-1.3-PatchSetup.exe


----------



## CrazyEh

Just purchased and installing it now... Do you guys play later at night?


----------



## meanman

we will be playing from 11pm tonight uk time, you will need to install the 1.3 patch you can get it here http://www.gamershell.com/download_22318.shtml
the server name is [cf]clan the ip is 86.20.143.227 and the password is alpha.
if you have difficulty connecting do this, make sure console is enabled its under options then game options after that go to favourets and push your tild key then type connect then a space and the ip of the server then push enter. i hoped that helps and you can play later tonight. p.s. dont forget to put the  [cf] tag before your game name.


----------



## nffc10

Anyone else up for tonight? I'll be there, i'm staying up anyway to watch boxing.


----------



## meanman

there is a new stats page running on the clan server (info on the clan server can be found on the first page of the thread) here is the stats link
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sharon.donnelly100/cfclan/
if you take a look and like it you can join in with the clan we are always looking for players.


----------



## Kornowski

*Game tonight! 8PM GMT!  BE THERE OR BE SQUARE! *


----------



## Kornowski

I'm liking the new stats page Daz, it's fantastic!

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sharon.donnelly100/cfclan/playerlist_score.html


----------



## Kornowski

*Update on first post *

I know you guys have COD, why don't you show up?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Because! i never know the right time for me , that or im not not home


----------



## Kornowski

lol, What do you mean? Friday, at 11 GMT, that's 6 your time isn't it? I just wish more people would play!


----------



## meanman

yeh come on people give it a chance!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Hey guys my name is Frank, Im an old member from CF, my old user name is DSM1999, I decided to change my user name in CF cause my COD4 in game ID is I-KILLED-U, I thought it would be easier to identify me.    

*Kornowski*, it was nice playing with you today.


----------



## 4NGU$

I-KILLED-U said:


> Hey guys my name is Frank, Im an old member from CF, my old user name is DSM1999, I decided to change my user name in CF cause my COD4 in game ID is I-KILLED-U, I thought it would be easier to identify me.
> 
> *Kornowski*, it was nice playing with you today.



why not just request a name change ? you've been here since 2005 im sure they will indulge you


----------



## I-KILLED-U

4NGU$ said:


> why not just request a name change ? you've been here since 2005 im sure they will indulge you



you can do that? 

 who can I send the user name change request?


----------



## Kornowski

> Kornowski, it was nice playing with you today.



Yeah, it was great man! Some other time, yeah?


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it was great man! Some other time, yeah?



yea man for sure. see you Tuesdays meeting?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I'll be there! I may also be at the one tonight!


----------



## meanman

last night the cod4 server whent down due to my service provider having a local area fault, i no some of you were on the cod4 server at the time so im sorry for your game being spoiled. This morning everything seems to be working fine so ill see you all tonight at 8pm uk time.


----------



## Kornowski

*Game, Tonight, Don't forget! *


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Kornowski said:


> *Game, Tonight, Don't forget! *



that would be at 3PM in US?


----------



## Kornowski

I think so, yeah!


----------



## meanman

yes it would be around 3pm usa time.


----------



## DirtyD86

meanman said:


> yes it would be around 3pm usa time.



lol.... USA time. you could just as well say western hemisphere time. 

not making fun of you, i just thought it was funny


----------



## I-KILLED-U

It was nice playing with you guys , We had a lot of fun . 

Are we having another game soon?


----------



## meanman

this friday at 11pm uk time so around 6pm western hemisphere time see you there.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> this friday at 11pm uk time so around 6pm western hemisphere time see you there.



alright . perfect


----------



## DirtyD86

lmao


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, It was great last nigh!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

i dont know about you guys but ill be playing from time to time before Friday, Cant wait until Friday is a long wait.


----------



## meanman

[cf]clan server runs 24/7 so pm your mates and go on when you like


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> [cf]clan server runs 24/7 so pm your mates and go on when you like



dont matter if they are not a member of CF?


----------



## meanman

the [cf]clan server is  for cf members, designed to bring together members of this forum for fun evenings, but i do run a public server you and your mates can join anytime, on the server you can change the gametypes and if you have any ideas for improvements
let me know, the server also runs a stats page here is the link http://homepage.ntlworld.com/darren.ball3/zulucodered/
the server name is zulucodred but its easier  just to add a favorite so type in 86.20.132.237:28961   dont forget you will need to put the:28961 on the end. feel free to play on it with your mates whenever you like.


----------



## meanman

to play on the [cf]clan server and the zulucodered public server you will need to update your game with the 1.4 patch. you can get it from the auto update on the game and following the link or you can get it from my ftp site by clicking on this link.
http://www.mediamax.com/meanman/Hosted/CoD4MW-1.4-PatchSetup.exe


----------



## Kornowski

What's with all these patches, and them being so big! 
It'll take me ages to DL it and I don't even know if I can!


----------



## mat2317

christ abother patch.


----------



## Kornowski

Why do you guys do this to me!  lol

EDIT: fine... 80% done... I hope they don't bring more out any time soon!


----------



## meanman

it contains a new crash map its pretty cool with xmas tree and lights and when you do a air strick it has a xmas sound


----------



## Kornowski

lol, That's cool, we'll play that on Firday, Yeah?


----------



## ThatGuy16

my 1.4 patch just finished downloading, ill install it in a bit


----------



## Kornowski

Just installed it, aint tried it yet though...


----------



## meanman

i have put the new map in the rotation so you can go on and try it i think its the last in the call vote change map section but you will need 2 people to call a vote.


----------



## Kornowski

Nice! Looking forward to it!


----------



## nffc10

Yh man, me too.


----------



## Kornowski

*Game Tonight! *


----------



## meanman

ill be there


----------



## mep916

Is the time in "Greenwhich Mean Time" format? In the States', we have Greater Mountain Time. lol. Not sure which to go by. 

EDIT: OK. The game starts in 2 1/2 hrs., right?


----------



## nffc10

Yep.


----------



## mep916

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Kornowski

Nice, You'll be there Mike?


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Nice, You'll be there Mike?



Most likely. Less than one hour.


----------



## Kornowski

It's at 11 UK time, that's, erm, 2 hours time...


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> It's at 11 UK time, that's, erm, 2 hours time...



ha ha...yeah got it.


----------



## DirtyD86

im considering renting a 16 slot public CF server... anyone up for this?


----------



## nffc10

Meanman has got us a server mate.


----------



## meanman

dirtyd86 if you want to start a clan on cf then try a diffrent game, its not that easy getting people to join i have been doing the [cf]clan server for around a month and its just beigining to take off,
i dont rent a server i run it from my own home so i dont have to pay for it, if you have a spare pc and need some help on how to run a game sever i will gladly help you.


----------



## Kornowski

Mike! Apparently, you need to update punkbuster, then it'll work!


----------



## meanman

if you are being kicked by punkbuster for cheating or other reasons go here 
http://www.punkbuster.com/index.php?page=support-cod4.php
and update your cod 4 game.


----------



## Kornowski

Mike, We've tried turning it off and you've updated everything, I can't think of why you're being kicked?


----------



## Ramodkk

Ok I bought the game, now what do I do to join??


----------



## meanman

for anyone wishing to join the clan please read the first post in the thread, we always welcome new members.


----------



## Kornowski

Great game tonight guys! 

ramodkk, Good choice!  Take a look at the first post!


----------



## mep916

Nice shots, Danny.  That was a great game.  See y'all next time.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Wish i could have been there 

Been gone all day christmas shopping (i hate shopping!)... Wal Mart FTL


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Here are my shots during the game.


----------



## Ramodkk

Im part of the clan now, see you guys next Friday...

*edit* BTW: Im proud of Mr. 7600GT here!


----------



## meanman

welcome ramodkk its great you have joined, the next clan game is the friday after christmas at 11pm uk time, Kornowski and I-KILLED-YOU great screen shots, its been a brill night and i wish you all a very happy christmas.
p.s.Kornowski its close on who will win the stats  Taylormsj is bitting at your heels lol.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> welcome ramodkk its great you have joined, the next clan game is the friday after christmas at 11pm uk time, Kornowski and I-KILLED-YOU great screen shots, its been a brill night and i wish you all a very happy christmas.
> p.s.Kornowski its close on who will win the stats  Taylormsj is bitting at your heels lol.



Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Kesava

pretty soon im gonna get cod4 off a mate and then ill come and play


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am going to join in a few weeks. 

Upgrading my PC, I'll buy a copy of COD4 when I buy the parts.


----------



## PabloTeK

I won't be joining the clan becaue I already play for GE although am I allowed on the private server? My name is GE | Pablo.


----------



## meanman

anyone who is a member of computer forum can play on the [cf]clan  server for information on the [cf]clan server and how to join please click this link 
http://www.computerforum.com/103167-official-cod4-clan.html and remember it runs 24/7 so feel free to organize games with your mates from this forum at any time and to join in on the games mentioned in the above link.
p.s. after you have installed the latest patch you will lose you servers from the favourets and you will have to add them again there are two ways to do this the first way is to search for them on the internet and the second and easiest way is to click new fav and input the ip address of the server cf]clan server ip is 86.20.132.237


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Nice shots, Danny.  That was a great game.  See y'all next time.



Thanks Mike, Did you take any?
See you next time! 



ThatGuy16 said:


> Wish i could have been there
> 
> Been gone all day christmas shopping (i hate shopping!)... Wal Mart FTL



You'll play next week won't you? 
Shopping, Bah 



ramodkk said:


> Im part of the clan now, see you guys next Friday...
> 
> *edit* BTW: Im proud of Mr. 7600GT here!



Awesome! Next Friday will be after Christmas, you'll have your 8800GT won't you? 



Kuzba said:


> pretty soon im gonna get cod4 off a mate and then ill come and play



Excellent! 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> I am going to join in a few weeks.
> 
> Upgrading my PC, I'll buy a copy of COD4 when I buy the parts.



Great!



meanman said:


> welcome ramodkk its great you have joined, the next clan game is the friday after christmas at 11pm uk time, Kornowski and I-KILLED-YOU great screen shots, its been a brill night and i wish you all a very happy christmas.
> p.s.Kornowski its close on who will win the stats  Taylormsj is bitting at your heels lol.



Happy Christmas to you all too!  Hope you all have a good one!

I know, he's close isn't he  lol


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> Been gone all day christmas shopping



Dude, I hope you put rush shipping on my gift. Not much time left... 



Kornowski said:


> Thanks Mike, Did you take any?
> See you next time!



Nope. I will next time.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Awesome! Next Friday will be after Christmas, you'll have your 8800GT won't you?



Negative  I went the HD3870 way


----------



## g4m3rof1337

If all goes according to plan, I should have a new GPU, Ram, and COD4 tomorrow. 


So, I'll be joining soon.


----------



## DirtyD86

acckk ive got to stop missing out on these games. someone please please please PM me next time one is scheduled otherwise ill probably be oblivious


----------



## Ramodkk

/\ gotcha!


----------



## meanman

at the end of this coming fridays game the winner of the stats will have there name on the [cf]clan server rotated like this {stats winner 2007 ????},and the two runner ups names will also be rotated, also on the first of jan 2008 the stats will be reset so everyone has a chance at winning . i think everyone should have an imput into when another winner should be announced i.e at the end of 2008 or easter etc.


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Negative  I went the HD3870 way



Ahhh  At least you can play now 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> If all goes according to plan, I should have a new GPU, Ram, and COD4 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> So, I'll be joining soon.



Ace man!



DirtyD86 said:


> acckk ive got to stop missing out on these games. someone please please please PM me next time one is scheduled otherwise ill probably be oblivious



lol, Will do


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Ahhh  At least you can play now



What are you trying to say?!   lol

Actually I didn't expect my 7600GT to run ~60fps on COD4, with no shadows or glow though...


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> What are you trying to say?!   lol
> 
> Actually I didn't expect my 7600GT to run ~60fps on COD4, with no shadows or glow though...



lol, Nah, I wasn't trying to say anything  

That's is pretty good, Impressive! 

I just installed my new GTS and I get about 80 - 100 FPS with everything on Max.


----------



## Ramodkk

That's gotta be awesome! Congratz


----------



## Kornowski

Uh Hu, it is! Thanks man!

Look forward to playing you all on COD4


----------



## Ramodkk

Same here, except I'm pretty bad right now, but I'll get better, you'll see


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramdokk do you have xfire?


----------



## Ramodkk

Negative, what is it? Sorry for my ignorance


----------



## ThatGuy16

IM, and it can be used while your in-game too. A few people here have it.
http://www.xfire.com/


----------



## Ramodkk

*edit* Ok I got it now, what's your screename/e-mail?? so I can add you to my list.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, Xifre is good to have, I'm;

kornowski


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright.
I got an 8800GT and 4gb of Ram, purchased COD4, and am installing now. 



How do you think it will play? I plan on over clocking, soon.


----------



## ThatGuy16

you'll be able to max it out, the game looks amazing


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks. 

Looking forward to it.

I have to get some what good at it, by Saturday, LAN party!


----------



## Calibretto

What's the server called? I'm having no luck finding it out of the 10,500 servers. haha.


----------



## meanman

if you cant find the server in the internet list go to favs and add a new one the ip is 86.20.132.237 , dont forget the password  which is alpha for more information go here 
http://www.computerforum.com/103167-official-cod4-clan.html
also i run a stats page for the server check it out
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sharon.donnelly100/cfclan/


----------



## meanman

dont forget there is a game friday at 11pm uk time see you there.


----------



## mep916

Most likely, I'll be there.


----------



## Kornowski

Me too, when I get around to installing COD again


----------



## Kornowski

Got it installed, I may be on later tonight, I'll try my best, If I am, I may be slightly later, sorry


----------



## Ramodkk

I'll most likely be there at 6pm US which is 11Pm UK isn't it?? This would be my first game on the clan!


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> I'll most likely be there at 6pm US which is 11Pm UK isn't it?? This would be my first game on the clan!



If you're on the east coast, then that would be the correct time. 3PM in the west.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yep I'm on the east


----------



## ThatGuy16

Oh so there will be a game in about 15 minutes?


----------



## Ramodkk

Positive


----------



## Calibretto

how do I view my favorite servers and how do I add one? There's a button thats says 'New Favorite' but it won't let me click it.


----------



## meanman

Good game tonight i dont no weather you are all going on tuesday with it being new years day but i will go on to see , i will rotate other game types in for tuesday , and the winner of the stats will be rotating on the server, the stats will also be reset ready for 2008.
I will also be testing a  new mod on one of my other servers, and i will give details sometime next week so if you want to  you can see what you think and if its liked we can use it on the [cf]clan server, if every one agrees.


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> how do I view my favorite servers and how do I add one? There's a button thats says 'New Favorite' but it won't let me click it.



You have to click the thing at the top that says Internet, and change it to Favourites, then you can add it


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Kornowski said:


> You have to click the thing at the top that says Internet, and change it to Favourites, then you can add it



or if you have xfire you can add it there also and then you can just right click on the server and join.


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> You have to click the thing at the top that says Internet, and change it to Favourites, then you can add it



Thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> Thanks



Any time man!


----------



## Calibretto

Ok I'm all ready. I'll try to join Tuesday's game but no guarantees. And I'm no pro either so take it easy on me

How many players are there total? How many show up to actually play?


----------



## Kornowski

Ok sure, Don't worry if you can't make it, it's not like we'll stop you playing if you can't make it! 

Sure, the majority of us are all pretty even, so it's a good laugh!

There's about 15, probably about 10 play regulary...


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Sure, the majority of us are all pretty even, so it's a good laugh!



Speak for yourself, Danny. I'm easily better than the rest of you guys.


----------



## Ramodkk

Today was my first day playing in the clan. I liked it! Hope to see you guys next Tuesday! 

I see I need a little practice, such as not running to where the granade warning sign is pointing at!


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> I see I need a little practice, such as not running to where the granade warning sign is pointing at!



lol. Yeah, I have a tendancy to run toward the bullets, as oppossed to running away or ducking.


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha same here!


----------



## _simon_

Is the map showing where people are close to you compulsory? Seems to take some of the fun away.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Speak for yourself, Danny. I'm easily better than the rest of you guys.



lol, I think we are all pretty equal... It's better when it's a Team Deathmatch though!


----------



## _simon_

Equal? lol

I suck so much that I need a dyson skin!


----------



## Kornowski

> Equal? lol
> 
> I suck so much that I need a dyson skin!



lol, That was good!
Were you playing last night?


----------



## _simon_

Yes although I'm not sure I should admit to who I was lol


----------



## Kornowski

_simon_ said:


> Yes although I'm not sure I should admit to who I was lol



lol, Were you CF Sick?


----------



## _simon_

See you noticed how crap I was! pmsl

I think I need a lot more practice!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> lol, I think we are all pretty equal... It's better when it's a Team Deathmatch though!



Yeah, the teams are pretty fun. It took us forever to find I_KILLED_U. Remember? 



_simon_ said:


> Equal? lol
> 
> I suck so much that I need a dyson skin!



ha ha. 



_simon_ said:


> Yes although I'm not sure I should admit to who I was lol



Bah...don't worry about it.


----------



## meanman

The [cf]clan server now has  these gametypes sab,sd,koth and team deathmatch so there should be a more varied game next week.


----------



## mep916

meanman said:


> The [cf]clan server now has  these gametypes sab,sd,koth and team deathmatch so there should be a more varied game next week.



Cool! Lookin' forward to it. You're playing on Tuesday, right meanman?


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Yeah, the teams are pretty fun. It took us forever to find I_KILLED_U. Remember?



Oh Yeah! Took a while didn't it!  lol



_simon_ said:


> See you noticed how crap I was! pmsl
> 
> I think I need a lot more practice!



So I do actually...


----------



## meanman

Yeh ill be online tuesday at around 8pm uk time.


----------



## Freestylingford

I'll play a quick game now.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Oh Yeah! Took a while didn't it!  lol



Yep I was there, no shots for a while!


----------



## meanman

Happy new year and i hope to see you on the [cf]clan server at 8pm uk time new years day.


----------



## Ramodkk

Happy new year from me too. I wish everybody a nice and happy new year. I'll be there on new year's day to play with all of you great COD4 players. Hope to see you there [cf]clan and happy new year!


----------



## meanman

i now also run two mod servers one is running the extreme cod 4 mod the ip is86.20.132.237:28961 (cod4+extremeMod}
and the other is running the ace mod and the ip is  86.20.132.237:28962
(COD4+aceMod}.
anyone can go on them but i would also like members of the [cf]clan to give it a go so we can decide if it might be better for the clan.


----------



## _simon_

It's a shame the server isn't busier. Sick of being kicked from other servers for no apparent reason. Just joined one with 3 players and was kicked immediately before I'd even had chance to move


----------



## meanman

i dont know why your being kicked you could try downloading pb update tool, tonight was a funny night being new years day i hope friday will be busier ,
you should of come over to my other server its running the extreme mod, for future referance its called cod4+extremeMod ip 86.20.132.237:28961 if you want to add to favs put the ip in as above with the colon and 28961, see you friday 11pm uk time


----------



## Ramodkk

How do you get the Extreme Mod??


----------



## meanman

from here http://www.mycallofduty.com/modules.php?name=Forums
and you can get the ace mod from here http://www.modcod4.com/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?863
i run both of them and there very simular.


----------



## Calibretto

I think we should have more than just two games a week. I would be happy with a third but that's just my two cents.

And sorry I couldn't make it to Tuesdays game. Not like anyone noticed. heheh.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Calibretto said:


> I think we should have more than just two games a week. I would be happy with a third but that's just my two cents.
> 
> And sorry I couldn't make it to Tuesdays game. Not like anyone noticed. heheh.



I agree too, we should have at least one more.


----------



## meanman

i agree it would be better if more people came on, one  way for that to happen is to pm your mates on cf ! the server runs 24/7 so  you can arrange games on [cf]clan  any nights you want  the server is there for you to do that . I am thinking of changing the [cf]clan to a modded server running the extreme mod , if i do that you will not lose your rank when joining unmodded servers please let me know what you think.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> i have have no proplem with you going on the server with your mates that are not members of cf but they will not be on the stats page and they will not be allowed on the server on [cf]clan nights, i agree it would be better if more people came on but i can only do what im doing  i would love more people to come on ! I am considering changing the server to a extreme mod server.




Hey do you know why my name is not on the Stats page anymore? I used to be on the Stats and now its not there.


----------



## meanman

the stats were reset on the the last [cf]clan meeting before new years day if you  go on the [cf]clan server you will see it is rotating the winner of the 2007 stats , this is done to give members of the clan an objective and to allow other members the chance to have there name rotated as the 2008 winner,


----------



## shenry

If I joined what would my ping be like? Also what time would that be here in Australia. I think its +10:30 or 11. I don't know...


----------



## meanman

i dont know i think your ping might be to high the only thing you can do is go on the server and see what your ping is.


----------



## shenry

I will try tomorrow but your probably right my ping probably will be to high.


----------



## Calibretto

meanman said:


> i agree it would be better if more people came on, one  way for that to happen is to pm your mates on cf ! the server runs 24/7 so  you can arrange games on [cf]clan  any nights you want  the server is there for you to do that . I am thinking of changing the [cf]clan to a modded server running the extreme mod , if i do that you will not lose your rank when joining unmodded servers please let me know what you think.



I know that it's open 24/7 but it takes a lot of effort to tell your cf mates that theres going to be an unofficial game on a certain night and have the word spread around. At least make one more official game night.


----------



## meanman

what ill do is have the official sticky updated with a notice stating that it would be nice to have another official [cf]clan night and we will see what responce we get i will also have a message rotating on the server saying the same thing, part of the problem is that there is only around 10 people who play at the moment but im sure this will increase, but some of them are in the uk some are in america and like yourself some are in  Indiana so finding a time that everyone can make is difficult.


----------



## Calibretto

meanman said:


> but some of them are in the uk some are in america and like yourself some are in india so finding a time that everyone can make is difficult.



I'm in Indiana 

but I think with more opportunities to play (more official games), the more players we'll get.


----------



## meanman

I have sent a pm to Kornowski asking if he would update the official thread and i have put a message on the game so all bases are covered.


----------



## meanman

The [cf]clan  are going to have three instead of two games a week and i would like to know who would be interested in joining.


----------



## Kornowski

What other day would you like me to add to the first post?


----------



## meanman

i dont know proberbly best to say we are adding a third day and ask members to post what they think


----------



## Kornowski

Alright sure


----------



## I-KILLED-U

why dont we make a Poll and vote for the best day.


----------



## quagmondo23

Looking forward to joining the clan. Anyone add me as a friend if they want (quagmondo is my gamertag)


----------



## meanman

If i get time the [cf]clan server will be converted to run the extreme mod check it out here is the link http://www.mycallofduty.com/modules.php?name=Forums.
i will run the mod for a couple on weeks and if its liked we will run it permanently, there will be a small download around 5mbs just make sure you have allow downloading enabled in your game options, dont worry it wont mess your game up and you wont lose your xp points, also we are trying to get a third night going on sundays at 9pm uk time. see you all tomo9rrow at 11pm uk time.


----------



## quagmondo23

Wait, Hold on. SIt down, Stand up. Is this pc or xbox, I only have the xbox version.


----------



## InFlames_44

i had to reformatt and lost rank 55 
then i cut my hand up, so ive had one hand for 4 weeks
ill be back through this mon coming
ill see you guys in there


how are we gona cordinate times all around the world? lol
like 11pm GMT whats that in Newfoundland canada
i think that could be a little problem
time cordination


----------



## meanman

its on pc and you are between 4 and 5 hours behind so on monday it will be  around 3pm in canada but we also have games set for sundays at 9pm uk time thats around 4pm were you are but we also have a game on fridays at 11pm uk time around 6pm your time, but  feel free to organize your own cf games at the times that you want. and i hope to play you monday.


----------



## Ramodkk

So there will be a game on sunday at 9pm UK (4pm US)????


----------



## meanman

yes there will are you coming on tomorrow at 11pm uk time


----------



## Ramodkk

Yes I'll be there


----------



## Calibretto

meanman, can you post a direct link to the mod download?


----------



## meanman

not easily  because you would have to make the same folder structure in your game,  as the server  i will get around to converting the [cf]clan server sometime tomorrow and will post here as soon as its up and running so people can join and download the mod which will automaticaly make its own file structure  in your game folder the download should only take around 2 mins.


----------



## shenry

Unfortunately my ping is *way* too high. Around 380


----------



## meanman

sorry to here that shenry


----------



## meanman

extreme is here and its come to the [cf]clan cod4 server! the server is now called [cf]clan+extreme the ip is the same(86.20.132.237) and the password
is the same {alpha}, there are clan meetings every friday at 11pm uk time, every sunday at 9pm uk time and every tuesday at 8pm uk time. so join in. dont forget to set allow downloading enabled in the game options, if you have any concerns or questions about the mod please pm me or post here. see you all toinght.
p.s anybody wanting to go on the server to download the mod before tonights game can its ready to go. tell your computer forum buddies to give it a go.


----------



## Kornowski

Nice one Daz!


----------



## 4NGU$

not that im in the clan but i thought i would big up myself at level 25


----------



## meanman

cool are you coming online tonight?


----------



## 4NGU$

you talking to me ?

if so im on an xbox 360  

so yes but no at the same time


----------



## taylormsj

im downloading the mod now and ill see everyone in an hour 

Thanks for all the work youve done meanman !!


----------



## meanman

thanks i hope you like it


----------



## meanman

Sorry about the turnout i dont know why more dont join im hoping more more will be there on sunday, im at the point know where i think it might be better if you had some of your friends that arent members of cf  join in on the clan nights what do you think ?
do you like the mod its the first of several updated releases that will contain xp and custom slots i hope. thanks for your support tonight. let me know what you think about
your mates joining. the lag experienced by two players is caused bye the distance from the server i can always turn off air strikes and helicopter support that would help.


----------



## dragon2309

just patched up my cod4 install to 1.4, added your server as a favorite and hopped on to see if all was working. connected fine, downloaded the mod fine.

just one thing, i did keep getting kicked by punkbuster, the reason it gave was due to "No Packet Flow" im guessing this was because there was no one else in the server, it was just me wandering around. Can you confirm?

And yes, i'll be there on sunday (9pm?)

if you hadn't guessed, my name is [cf]dragon2309


----------



## mep916

meanman said:


> the lag experienced by two players is caused bye the distance from the server



Yeah, I understand. The lag wasn't that bad anyway. 
Good game, BTW.


----------



## meanman

dragon2309 hi sorry we had finnished but the turnout was a bit poor im glad you will be there sunday, punkbuster can be a pain, no its not due to no one being on the server
it could be your firewall stopping it comunicating over the internet or you might need to update pb manually, to do that click here http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php and download the pb.exe make a folder in your c drive and put the pb.exe into it then right click it and send to desktop then run it from your desktop and follow the prompts that should solve the problem. see you sunday and hopefully more people will join to.


----------



## meanman

due to the game types requiring  more than 5 or 6 players the server will run war [tdm] from sunday, when there is more interest we can put more game types in the rotation.


----------



## dragon2309

hi meanman, downloaded that pbsetup.exe. ran it, added COD4 to the list, it said it needed to update the PB version installed, i let it do that and now im just going to test it out, see if it kicks me again

out of interest, what is the client port that this runs on, incase i need to set up custom rules in my firewall

*UPDATE* - i kept getting the CONNECTION INTERRUPTED errors flashing up on the screen, but PB didnt kick me off this time... strange... we'll have to see on sunday


----------



## meanman

the port is 28960 , i have just connected to the server and it is running fine my ping was 52 the server is run from a totally seperate internet connection so my ping should be around 20 less than yours, maybe there is alot of traffic going through your service provider, or you have something running in the background eg torrents. i hope to see you sunday.


----------



## Ramodkk

Sorry guys, couldn't be there today.  We had a family movie night


----------



## meanman

thats cool ramodkk hope to see you on sunday.


----------



## Kornowski

Sorry, I couldn\'t play last night, Sorry about that!


----------



## meanman

dont worry ,i think it might have more people online sunday


----------



## dragon2309

i have forwarded port 28960 to my internal IP, just waiting for a chance to test it out... My ping is usually about 58-ish, not really high, and it doesnt spike or peak when it says connection interrupted, which is slightly confusing.

Hmph, testing now.


----------



## meanman

i always disable my anyivirus so it doesnt update during gameplay.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

hey guys I couldnt make it yesterday sorry about that, I had to do a lot of stuff. but ill try to make it on Sunday.


----------



## meanman

brill see you there


----------



## Calibretto

Hope tonight's game went well. I have yet to join my first cf clan match.  I probably won't be able to join one for a while. Pretty much every official game is at a time where I'm busy. Possibly Sundays could work but only a few. Once school starts to wrap up though I'll be able to actually participate.


----------



## meanman

dont forget the game at 8pm uk time this tuesday.


----------



## Ramodkk

See you there meanman.. nevermind i can't on Tuesdays, i have school i was in vacation....


----------



## meanman

thats cool i hope to see you friday.


----------



## meanman

good game tonight what do you think of the extreme mod? the stats are now ready if you want to see were you are see you friday.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> good game tonight what do you think of the extreme mod? the stats are now ready if you want to see were you are see you friday.



Its really kool , it actually feels from reality time.


----------



## Kornowski

I really, really like the mod, it was amazing! We should keep it like that! 

Thanks for a good game guys!


----------



## mat2317

Knife mayhem last night, So many knife kills lol


----------



## I-KILLED-U

I just don't like when it tells you YOU HAVE BEEN HUMILIATED lol.  Nah J/K


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, there were a load of knife kills weren't there, it's great, I think having that mod, makes it a lot more even as anybody can have the weapons they want, I vote keep it!

But try and make it so that you get XP from it


----------



## meanman

getting xp points is something that should be in a future release of the mod it might take sometime, talks are in progress with activision at the moment.


----------



## Kornowski

Good Game guys!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Oh nice Im #1 in the Gunner Award nice.


----------



## meanman

there is another part to the mod i can do which would flash a red skull on your screen everytime you were badly injured, i left it out because i was not sure whether you would like it or not because its hard to see what you are doing untill it goes away, and it will only go away if you heal yourself or die, if you would like it let me know,
it would involve opening the iwd to insert it so if you decided you wanted it there would be another download the next time you connected to the server. please let me know what you think.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> there is another part to the mod i can do which would flash a red skull on your screen everytime you were badly injured, i left it out because i was not sure whether you would like it or not because its hard to see what you are doing untill it goes away, and it will only go away if you heal yourself or die, if you would like it let me know,
> it would involve opening the iwd to insert it so if you decided you wanted it there would be another download the next time you connected to the server. please let me know what you think.



can you make the red skull transparent that way we can see through? and how long does it last on the screen?


----------



## meanman

it is transparent and it lasts for as long as you are injured, if you heal yourself it goes away and if you die it goes away.


----------



## Calibretto

I wouldn't add it cause it's kind of uneccessary. When you're badly injured, it displays a red glow around your screen which is bad enough.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> it is transparent and it lasts for as long as you are injured, if you heal yourself it goes away and if you die it goes away.



How about making it small?


----------



## meanman

at the moment that cant be done it doesnt cover the whole screen but it is pretty big ,i can always remove it if no one likes it


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> at the moment that cant be done it doesnt cover the whole screen but it is pretty big ,i can always remove it if no one likes it



oh ok, then if it can be removed later on then I'm up for it.


----------



## meanman

yeh it can be removed but because i have to insert it into the iwd it would mean another download if i removed it, what ill do is put it in and everyone will download it for fridays game and if people dont like it i will remove it.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> yeh it can be removed but because i have to insert it into the iwd it would mean another download if i removed it, what ill do is put it in and everyone will download it for fridays game and if people dont like it i will remove it.



yea that would be good.


----------



## meanman

the [cf]clan+extreme server has been updated to include a little extra so you will have another download, after we have played friday night anybody who doesnt like it please pm me or post here  then we can decide whether or not  to keep it , see you all friday at 11pm uk time.


----------



## nffc10

I'll be playing defo mate, i've had a Maths exam on Wednesday and have a Physics one tomorrow, plus a Computing one on Monday!!!!
I think i need a break.


----------



## Kornowski

I'll hopefully be playing tomorrow, too


----------



## PabloTeK

Wish I could but I'm off to see my grandparents (not a bad thing though). If I can, on Sunday can I bring a couple of lads from my clan?


----------



## Kesava

im pretty sure i should get cod4 on the 26th. so ill have a play with you guys then 

although ill probably lag a fair bit on your servers haha


----------



## Kornowski

It isn't too bad you know, there's both people from the UK and the US that play, so it may not be a problem... We're hoping!


----------



## Kesava

yeah but my connection fairly sucks too 

1.5 mb/s

and in a network.

and a wireless provider.

so yeah. i never get good ping usually. but we shall see.


----------



## BluePlum

IM jOINING! WAIT FOR ME! DONT START! lol


----------



## Calibretto

Well I looked at my calendar and the next game I'll be able to play is February 19th. That is if nothing I have planned gets cancelled. Kind of sucks . Hopefully the clan will still be together then.


----------



## ardley216

i  have cod i've been playing alot.. about level 18 or 19??

is there a website for cf clan??  i'll go online now!  and hopefully see you  guys on there!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

ardley216 said:


> i  have cod i've been playing alot.. about level 18 or 19??
> 
> is there a website for cf clan??  i'll go online now!  and hopefully see you  guys on there!



here http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sharon.donnelly100/cfclan/


----------



## meanman

hi ardley216 all the information about [cf]clan and times of matches can be found here
http://www.computerforum.com/103167-official-cod4-clan.html
hope to see you later tonight.


----------



## ardley216

cool thankyou.. how do i  join?


----------



## ardley216

dammit i can't find the server online


----------



## meanman

go to your favs click add a fav and type 86.20.132.237 and then click ok and you should see it in the favs list the password is alpha you will also have to have allow downloads enabled in games options we are playing tonight at 11pm uk time


----------



## ardley216

im guessing the servers not dedicated?? cos i  can't see it?? i'll update my game to  1.4

but ty for info


----------



## meanman

it is dedicated and you will need to patch to 1.4 also make sure you have the filters set to mods all


----------



## Ramodkk

Hope to see you guys today! about 45 min to go...


----------



## nffc10

Just to let everyone know what happened tonight.
I was in unstoppable form! If i play like that the next time we play, I'll eat my foot. 

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/937/cod4cfbr1.jpg


----------



## meanman

i think judging by the amount of people that are coming on we should open it up about a bit and have a few mates come on so i hope there will be more on sunday.
the stats have been updated.


----------



## nffc10

Yeah, i'll see what i can do.

Nice.


----------



## Calibretto

hey heres another idea I thought of. I know we have a lot of posts in this thread and we always discuss mods and how games went and stuff. What if we had another separate forum for the clan? It wouldn't have to be on CF. It could have it's own domain. Just an idea. tell me what you think.


----------



## ardley216

sounds good calibretto... or to save alittle bit of cash..  subdomain lol..

and i  would have been online tonight.. but things came up... but i want to  be a part of the clan!


----------



## Calibretto

ardley216 said:


> sounds good calibretto... or to save alittle bit of cash..  subdomain lol..



I could buy a domain for like $5 or $7 a year which is pretty cheap.


----------



## meanman

sounds like a great idea ,i personnaly dont no anything about that sort of thing but if you want go for it.


----------



## BluePlum

You can see my age, Im preety young, But ive been saving my in my paypal.... got 2$. Can i invest?


----------



## ardley216

every  little, helps i  think its also  a great idea! and the current website is very  nice! just  transfer that  to a new one it'll be perfect!


----------



## Kornowski

nffc10 said:


> Just to let everyone know what happened tonight.
> I was in unstoppable form! If i play like that the next time we play, I'll eat my foot.
> 
> http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/937/cod4cfbr1.jpg



Nice score Liam! 

You seen mine from the Cargo Ship level?

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sharon.donnelly100/cfclan/map_COD4_mp_cargoship.html


----------



## Calibretto

ardley216 said:


> every  little, helps i  think its also  a great idea! and the current website is very  nice! just  transfer that  to a new one it'll be perfect!



well I was thinking about having just a forum seperate from the site we have now...I checked cfclanforum.com and it's available so we could use that. If anyone wants to donate just let me know. It wouldn't be that much if a lot of people donated.


----------



## BluePlum

I will donate 1$ is i get administrative privilidges, and i get my money back when we make money from advitisements? lol deal?


----------



## dragon2309

Calibretto said:


> well I was thinking about having just a forum seperate from the site we have now...I checked cfclanforum.com and it's available so we could use that. If anyone wants to donate just let me know. It wouldn't be that much if a lot of people donated.


I can donate storage space if you need it... someone can purchase that domain and map it to the subdirectory on one of my servers


----------



## Kornowski

I can design any graphics or anything you need for the site


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Kornowski said:


> Nice score Liam!
> 
> You seen mine from the Cargo Ship level?
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sharon.donnelly100/cfclan/map_COD4_mp_cargoship.html



yea thats because i wasn't there lol


----------



## Calibretto

ok well we'll leave it without a domain for now. And if we feel like a domain or more storage space or bandwidth would be needed then we'll invest.

I almost got the forum done. I just need to finish making the buttons and markers.

EDIT: Here it is! CoD4 CF Clan Forum (You have to register I think before you can view the whole forum. I don't want strangers looking at our stuff.)

But...all the buttons and markers aren't done yet. And please tell me what needs to be added and any other useful suggestions. Also, if anybody can make better buttons and markers then I'm all for it.

Also, I went ahead and got the ads removed which was like $5 for like 33,000 hits.


----------



## ardley216

hey i  can help you  all  bandwidth or storage.. i  have enbough to  kil someone with!  100gb storage free and same on bandwidth


----------



## Kornowski

If you need help with any graphics, drop me a PM, after all, I'm the graphics guru 

Just joined the forum, looks great, I can make a new banner or something if you want? What size would it be at?

Good work man! 

It seems as we have ourselves a good little team here


----------



## Calibretto

Any help would be appreciated. Just go ahead and do what you want and let me know about it. I think the banner is 850x150. I'm thinking about adding a couple more admins. I was thinking meanman and Kornowski if that's ok with you guys?


----------



## meanman

sounds cool thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, that sounds Ok 
I'll see if I can make anything for it... Also, on the stats page is a banner that I made, you could use that?


----------



## Calibretto

That banner's too tall


----------



## BluePlum

Can be an andministrator if i bribe you? And what are we going to use for the forum, like vbulliten costs alot.


----------



## Calibretto

BluePlum said:


> Can be an andministrator if i bribe you? And what are we going to use for the forum, like vbulliten costs alot.



Well 3 admins is already a lot. There is a reason why me,  Kornowski and meanman are admins. And moderators aren't necessary because there aren't that many members and I think we're all mature enough to be nice on the forum. 

And right now we're using InvisionFree. So it doesn't cost a thing unless we get our own domain and web hosting and all that. I already spent $5 to remove the ads.


----------



## Kornowski

Hmmm, I'll see what I can do then


----------



## Calibretto

We need all the members to sign up soon! I want to get this forum going as soon as possible. And remember to add it to your favorites!

*Kornowski, you are now an admin so you can do whatever to the forum.


----------



## Kornowski

Ok sure, thanks man!


----------



## 4NGU$

am i welcome on this forum/clan even tho i play on the 360 not the pc ?


----------



## Calibretto

Um i don't think you would be able to join the clan but you could join the forum. (You would still be able to discuss weapons, ranks, etc.)


----------



## 4NGU$

sounds ok to me


----------



## meanman

i think having a seperate forum is a great idea but i must confess i dont no alot about that sort of thing, what is it going to contain? etc i think the main thing we need to be doing is getting players on the server bye getting mates to join the [cf]clan with more players there can be a better game variety sab, koth etc and, i think with a seperate forum that it could help populate the server, i dont mind donating some cash if needed i also have 25gb of ftp space so i can have the patches and anything else on it with links on the forum, new maps mods etc i can wright guides on making servers for cod4,
i did try some meta tabs on the stats page but my service provider doesnt allow bots to search.
also do people want to keep the mod or go back to the original game? please let me no


----------



## mep916

I registered with the forum, Calibretto. If you need some cash, PM me. I can help out with a little financing.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Im also registered,  but how come I get errors when I try to post ?

this is what it says.


Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

*The error returned was:* 

Sorry, you do not have permission to start a topic in this forum


----------



## Kornowski

This is a great idea! 
Thanks for setting this up man!

Daz, I think the game would be better on the normal COD4, but that's just my opinion...


----------



## ardley216

i  also agree, when i  get some time i'll go on the server! also..

question; how do i  chnage my name?


----------



## meanman

you change your name in the multiplayer options of the game ,
the extreme mod was only an experiment so i would gladly change the server back to a normal server all i need is people to let me no which they want  and ill do the rest.


----------



## Ramodkk

Personally, I'd like a normal server. Yeah its cool to play with all those add-ons and to be able to fight with any weapon you want. But at the same time I think a normal server shows more experience, competition and also gives you points for your scores so yeah.

Maybe is just me...  But again, the eXtreme mod is a great modification though  If you do keep it, I'd still play obviously


----------



## Calibretto

I-KILLED-U said:


> *The error returned was:*
> 
> Sorry, you do not have permission to start a topic in this forum



That's because I still need to validate your registration. It should be good now


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Calibretto said:


> That's because I still need to validate your registration. It should be good now



oh ok kool thanks


----------



## meanman

[cf]clan server is back to the stock game the extreme mod has been taken off but can be put back at a later date if wanted, sooner or later the awe mod will be out so anyone wanting a change in the future can post here or on the new cfclan forum.
I still think anyone wanting to join the [cf]clan server should be allowed as long as they have the [cf] clan tag making them join this forum first isnt going to benefit this forum if 
they are only doing it to join in a game, and its also not getting people onto the server more people better games so i would think inviting friends to join with the [cf]clan tag would be a good idea.
p.s i got my registration email to the cfclan forum cheers its looking good check it out http://z15.invisionfree.com/CF_Clan_Forum/index.php?act=Reg&CODE=00


----------



## Calibretto

So you think the server should be open to anybody that has CoD4? or should only be open exclusively for CF members and friends of CF members?


----------



## meanman

there is only 16 slots but i think it should be open to anyone who wants to join the [cf]clan, still keeping the password and with a rotating message on the server telling them about the forum. p.s. i have put a message on the server about the other forum which i joined yesterday its looking good.


----------



## Calibretto

ok so the clan is open to anyone that wants to join regardless of CF membership. I'll update that on the forum.

Also, just a reminder that we won't start investing in a domain/web hosting/more storage until we need to. I would like to get more members and have the forum be decently active before we start spending money.


----------



## meanman

yeh thats cool, to make both the server and new forum a success we need members which is hard to do i have been trying to get the [cf]clan off the ground for nearly 2 months and we are lucky if there are 6 people playing at one time, there are nearly 16000 servers out there so even letting people who arent members of cf play wont make that much if any of a difference in the amount of people who play so im hoping [cf]clan members will ask there mates to join on the clan meetings. ps did you get your server back up and  running?


----------



## ardley216

well on another game i  play (track mania nations) i  play  on a clan server.. which  is open to  all.. but when the clan wants use the server they kick everyone out... with it all being open.. with  no  pass as well.. you'll get a good few people joining... 

thats what i  want personally want cos it'd best for the clan and people wanting to  play  and computer forums


----------



## meanman

you have put a good idea forward lets see how many members of [cf]clan think we should do that.


----------



## Ramodkk

I think that's a nice idea


----------



## meanman

stats are now, generated tonight was areally good match thanks everyone see you all friday.


----------



## meanman

me again hi calibretto just a quick note i tried to post on the recent games section on your forum but it would not work i just thought i would let you no.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

I took some screen shots during todays CF clan match up.


----------



## Calibretto

meanman, I checked the permission masks on that forum and it should be fine. What does it say when you try to post? And also, I think I'll just have my friend PM you about the problems we're having. He's a CF member as well.


----------



## Kornowski

Great Game tonight, Thanks!


----------



## meanman

when i tried to add a thread to recent game section after wrighting it it would not post it
but i have just been on there and gone to the same section and tried again and its working fine  thanks for setting the forum up its great. If you or your mate need help feel free to pm me.


----------



## Calibretto

meanman said:


> If you or your mate need help feel free to pm me.



Ok. I'll PM you his e-mail cause his PM privileges have been taken away for some reason. I guess he hasn't been active in a while.


----------



## meanman

thats fine its 0040 in the morning here so i will get to it in the morning.


----------



## DrCuddles

Games was effin funny last night like

Ill take some screenies next time and stick em on X-Fire page and stick them on the official CF COD4 forum 

BTW who do i have to sleep with to become an Admin? 

Me + Kornowski = As unstoppable as a Fat Man on a Tread Mill chasing a Chocolate bar which has been made to dangle infront of his face by a rope.

Are we getting TeamSpeak? or Ventrilo... or does X-Fire have its own built in one that we could use? would love to swear at you guys while getting shot at... its a hell of a distraction when i swear at yoo 

ONE MORE THING lol (this is my 5th edit of this post) I requested to join the clan on the X-Fire pages and noone has accepted, can someone do that for me please 

6th edit:
Just saw this in the previous postings


zer0_c00l said:


> guys do you have a teamspeak server up for the clan? if your intersted ill put one up for =CF= Clan or you guys are all welcome on my clan ts server.....the ip is  208.122.18.206:9053  the channel pass is icewolf all lower and ill put up a COD-4 Lobby   just come in unregistered then ill fix you up...my name is Archer on there if you come while im not there..just tell them i sent you in...



Are we gong to utilize this utility of a TeamSpeak server, would be great for clan matchs and such, have 2 rooms 1 for each team and the organisation would be paramount, almost like the real thing maybe? I CS was good with TS because everyone was issuing orders and such and it looked like a real squad going in, COD4 would be amazing with this.

USE IT 

SEVENTH EDIT:
I noticed on the Clan X-Fire there is an events scheduler, why dont we use this in correspondance with what Konrowski has put here:
http://www.computerforum.com/103167-official-cod4-clan.html#post817981

i think im finally done now.


----------



## meanman

the trouble with TeamSpeak and Ventrilo is that both would take up bandwidth on the server and that might cause problems what i do with a couple of the [cf]clan members is use skype the reasons for this is 1, its free 2, its as clear as a normal phone,3 you can talk to upto 9 people at the same time, 4 it wont lag the server,5 i talk to a couple of the [cf]clan members time i play and it doesnt seem to impact on my ping i also talk with five players on another server with no problems with my ping.


----------



## DrCuddles

Fair enough, whats your skype username then and ill add you


----------



## Kornowski

I'll get Skype too, Is it any good?

Andy, you make me laugh man! 

What are your usernames on Skype?


----------



## meanman

its great my username is meanman1967


----------



## Kornowski

Added you mate, now I just need a headset 

I'm

kornowski27


----------



## meanman

yeh brill nice talking to you i got my headset from hear there are loads to choose from
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=702&catid=1058


----------



## Calibretto

hey meanman, would you like to post a few tutorials about creating servers on the forum? I read that you were thinking about it.


----------



## meanman

Yeh it will take me a day or two where on the forum do you want them to be posted?


----------



## Calibretto

um I'm thinking about making a seperate forum or something for servers. I'm not sure where I'll put it. Let me think about it for a little and I'll get back to you.


----------



## meanman

is it possible to have a cod 4 help tab and server guide tab on the existing website if so can i add a download link for the relavant files required to start a server eg cfgs mods and so on.


----------



## Calibretto

I think I'm going to make a Help section on the forum for both CoD4 and the forum itself. so you could put it in there.


----------



## Kornowski

Wanna go on the CF server?


----------



## ghost

You on xfire Kornowski?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I've got Xfire

kornowski

or Skype

kornowski27

I'm not on them now though


----------



## meanman

great game tonight see you all tuesday {i will generate the stats in the morning}


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> great game tonight see you all tuesday {i will generate the stats in the morning}



yea, it was fun playing with u guys today. even thou Kobaj thought I was hacking lol


----------



## kobaj

I-KILLED-U said:


> yea, it was fun playing with u guys today. even thou Kobaj thought I was hacking lol



Ill catch you one day, and your little hacking dog too. Mwahaha...

Ahem, great game today guys .

Seriously though, I blame the 200 ping. Is it just me, or is it hard to find american based servers for cod4?


----------



## meanman

Im not doing that good in the stats i thought i was bad but not that bad lol


----------



## Kornowski

You thought I was hacking too! 

I'm not doing too badly on the stats


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> I'm not doing too badly on the stats



Shut up


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> Shut up



lol, Ok Ok, I'll keep it down


----------



## I-KILLED-U

get ready Dan, is going to be so intense that Im going to make u quit the game lol


----------



## kobaj

Kornowski said:


> You thought I was hacking too!
> 
> I'm not doing too badly on the stats



Nah, you just had really low ping .


----------



## lovely?

hey guys kinda late to buy the game but just thought i'd let you know that i'll be on for awhile so if anyone wants to team with the noob let me know lol


EDIT: i have a problem... i keep getting kicked by punkbuster saying that i have a pb init failure


----------



## lovely?

now it kicked me again saying that my pb wasnt responding? what is this crap?


----------



## I-KILLED-U

lovely? said:


> now it kicked me again saying that my pb wasnt responding? what is this crap?



did you updated ur pb?


----------



## Rudster816

Username: Riley....didnt know you couldnt change it when i started MP, yeah, it is my first name
xFire: Rudster816

wonder if i can install COD4 twice, one install would be v1.4, other wouldnt....cause that is a 1.4 server, and i dont like 1.4 yet.


----------



## meanman

lovely go here http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-cod4.php
download the for players Filename: pbsec.htm make a folder in c:\progam files call it pb and cut and past the program you just downloaded into the folder then send the pb.exe to your desktop and run it the rest is easy.


----------



## meanman

rudster816 my understanding of cod 4 is that you can install two copies of the game 
but you cant play online on both at the same time, why dont you want the 1.4 patch and what patch do you run?


----------



## Rudster816

lol, im running the version that came with the CD, some like 1.05 .

i dont want to upgrade to 1.4 yet, i love the servers that below 1.4 has, and my pings show up correctly. and looking at My Computer, i dont have enough room to install another copy, im down to a 2GB on my main partition  i need to do some cleaning up


----------



## meanman

just be aware that if you go on any modded servers without at least the 1.3 patch you will lose your xp and rank.


----------



## lovely?

it still kicked me, and i had gotten a headshot with a pistol


----------



## Kornowski

Send Mep an PM, he had the same problem, he got it sorted, but I can't remember what he did


----------



## Kornowski

I-KILLED-U said:


> get ready Dan, is going to be so intense that Im going to make u quit the game lol



Haha, Bring it on Frank 



kobaj said:


> Nah, you just had really low ping .



Pfffffft


----------



## lovely?

oh and another question will my upcoming ati 3850 256mb be able to handle this well enough? (as in max settings at 1280/1024 lol) 

eventually when i get the cash i will be pairing it with another 3850, but not for a little while...


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, you'll max it easily!


----------



## lovely?

sweet


----------



## Kornowski

*Game Tonight!*


----------



## meanman

Ill be there


----------



## nffc10

Yh same. Can't wait.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Ill be there


----------



## Kornowski

You guys playing?


----------



## PabloTeK

Just to let anyone know if you want to use Ventrilo for a game I have a server at vent.killercreation.co.uk:14545.


----------



## Kornowski

Great game tonight, thanks guys! 

I'm on Skype, if you wanna add me;

kornowski27


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Great game tonight, thanks guys!
> 
> I'm on Skype, if you wanna add me;
> 
> kornowski27



I joined the cf game too late. I thought it was 3PM Cali time. It was 12.


----------



## meanman

Great game tonight see you friday


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha finally I was able to play, only half an hour though. 

Great game! see you guys on friday.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it was a great game!  Now we need everybody on teamspeak


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it was a great game!  Now we need everybody on teamspeak



Did you guys just finish? I tried to join about an hour ago and nobody was on the server.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nah, when I left at about 10:15 UK, there were only like 2-3 people left. I don't think anybody was playing an hour ago...


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> Nah, when I left at about 10:15 UK, there were only like 2-3 people left. I don't think anybody was playing an hour ago...



Yeah, I got the time screwed up. I'll play Friday.


----------



## Ramodkk

See you there! 

BTW: I'm liking the server better with no mod. That's one vote to keep it that way!


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Did you guys just finish? I tried to join about an hour ago and nobody was on the server.



Yeah, I think the majority of people had gone, sorry Mike 

Next time though, Yeah?

Yeah, I like it better without the mod too!


----------



## lovely?

hey im still having problems with my punkbuster so i cant really log on, any way to take that off for awhile? we're all trust-able people lol, and i want to play

also, i am seemingly not allowed to stick brackets in my new username, whats up with that?


----------



## Ramodkk

I also had a problem with PunkBuster at the beginning. When I installed COD4 I said "no" when it asked me if I wanted PunkBuster dont know why I did that . Then the game kicked me out of almost any game after about 10 seconds. So I tried to download it and installed it and enabled it in the game options and didn't work.

So in other words, re-install COD4 and say "yes" when it asks you for PunkBuster. Then enable it in the game options and you should be good to go 

At least that's what I did...


----------



## Kornowski

Lovely, have you PM'ed Mep16, he had the same problem but got it fixed


----------



## I-KILLED-U

nice playing with u guys.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yep, haha I-KILLED-U killed me on the game.

Just thought that was funny.

Ok, maybe not.



BTW: I-KILLED-U, have you ever played Duke Nukem 3D?? Just wondering from your avatar. 

I'm still waiting for that Duke Nukem Forever which is taking Forever to come out!!!


----------



## lovely?

Kornowski said:


> Lovely, have you PM'ed Mep16, he had the same problem but got it fixed



yea i pm'ed him but his problem seems to be different, because it didnt work for me


----------



## meanman

i have put teamspeak on the server im not sure if its set up right but i can log into it from my other pc if you want the login details pm me and i will pm the details back to you


----------



## I-KILLED-U

ramodkk said:


> Yep, haha I-KILLED-U killed me on the game.
> 
> Just thought that was funny.
> 
> Ok, maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I-KILLED-U, have you ever played Duke Nukem 3D?? Just wondering from your avatar.
> 
> I'm still waiting for that Duke Nukem Forever which is taking Forever to come out!!!



Yea it was a good game, and no I have never played Duke Nukem, I just liked the picture, I think is sexy lol


Kornowski your NEXT!!!!!


----------



## Kornowski

I-KILLED-U said:


> Yea it was a good game, and no I have never played Duke Nukem, I just liked the picture, I think is sexy lol
> 
> 
> Kornowski your NEXT!!!!!



lol, Sure thing, Frank! Bring it on! 



meanman said:


> i have put teamspeak on the server im not sure if its set up right but i can log into it from my other pc if you want the login details pm me and i will pm the details back to you



Do you think you could post them here?


----------



## meanman

yes you have to download it, go to quick connect and the server address is 86.20.132.237 nickname is what ever you want , put nothing in the login name 
and the password is alpha, like i said i havent used this program before so you will have to let me know if it doesnt work right,


----------



## Calibretto

What exactly is Teamspeak? Is it an advancement of voice chat or something?


----------



## quagmondo23

Why is this thread so popular. I asked before but is the clan on the xbox 360


----------



## Calibretto

quagmondo23 said:


> Why is this thread so popular. I asked before but is the clan on the xbox 360



It's a clan for the PC. But you can still join our forum if you'd like: Official CoD4 CF Clan Forum


----------



## Kornowski

I just got TeamSpeak, what's the difference between it and Skype and Ventrilo?


----------



## Ramodkk

^ yeah


----------



## Kornowski

What do you think of the new banner idea?


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Kornowski said:


> What do you think of the new banner idea?




is looking good


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Man!


----------



## nffc10

Is that an initial design?
I think the idea is wicked, except it needs something a bit more standy-outy (is that a word?).
Besides that it look awesome.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Liam! 
Any ideas what I can add to it?


----------



## nffc10

I dunno mate? 
I can't think of much (except of an explosion), but i think that will ruin the image as a whole.


----------



## Kornowski

Hmmm, I'll have a play around with it and see what I can 

Open to ideas though!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

MEANMAN, that server is awesome bro, Can we use those maps for the CF Clan server? 


Kornowski, where is my banner????? lol


----------



## meanman

sorry but we cant use them on [cf]clan because it will turn the server into a modded server without xp points or rank also some members of the clan have a monthly download limit which would mean they would no longer be able to join us for games.
But anyone can go on the ace+all new maps server here are the details
go to add fav and type this 86.20.132.237:28964  as i stated above the maps range between 20 and 40 mb each to download so anyone on a monthly download limit needs to take this into acount.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

meanman said:


> sorry but we cant use them on [cf]clan because it will turn the server into a modded server without xp points or rank also some members of the clan have a monthly download limit which would mean they would no longer be able to join us for games.
> But anyone can go on the ace+all new maps server here are the details
> go to add fav and type this 86.20.132.237:28964  as i stated above the maps range between 20 and 40 mb each to download so anyone on a monthly download limit needs to take this into acount.



Thoughtful... Most ppl wouldn't think like that..

Download limits are retarded... 

I am getting COD4 soon, I might have to join you guys....


----------



## meanman

INTELCRAZY hope to see you soon on the [cf]clan server.


----------



## Calibretto

Thats a huge banner Kornowski


----------



## Kornowski

I know, it's too big isn't it, I can resize it down, or make a whole new one, your call mate!

Good Post Daz!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Hey, are u guys interested in playin in MEANMAN server tomorrow ? I played yesterday and it's an awesome server , all maps are new .


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> I know, it's too big isn't it, I can resize it down, or make a whole new one, your call mate!



I would just resize it. It's still a good banner.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> What do you think of the new banner idea?



To me, it's looking great! I'm loving it! 

Btw, hope to see you guys tomorrow


----------



## ride3k

I might be in for the teusday game.  If i get my rig finished and go out and get the game, west coast is -8gmt right?


----------



## Calibretto

ride3k said:


> west coast is -8gmt right?



that sounds right but i'm not sure....Google it.


----------



## Kornowski

AMAZING!  That's how I sum up tonights game!


----------



## meanman

Same here brill see you all sunday.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> AMAZING!  That's how I sum up tonights game!



No no no! you are missing "-LY AWESOME" after AMAZING, it should look like this:

AMAZINGLY AWESOME!!!!  

But yeah, great game tonight, we should start doing that more often maybe do it as the last game for each night we play...


----------



## Kornowski

lol! See you on there soon, Daz! Or talk to you soon! 

Ram! lol, Sorry  I don't think words can describe it, it was better than s... No, I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Ramodkk

Hehe yeah, lets put it at it just was!  Lol I think I got more kills with a pistol just in the last game than in my whole multiplayer career!!


----------



## meanman

Its a good idea about making it a last game thing,speak to you soon Dan.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah and that way it will also officially be the "Frustation Reliever"!   at the end of each night.


----------



## kobaj

Ahhh, how did I miss tonights game?! And now I really want to play cod4, but most other servers suck. 

I have a question though. When you go to awards on the stats page, ordinance...what is it? It says explosives but I havnt touched explosives in my entire cod4 career (unless you count grenades) but I got first once on the ordinance chart thing.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Nice playing today with you MEANMAN


----------



## PabloTeK

T'was a good game, I went up a rank and completed all the knife challenges in that knife and pistol round on Shipment!


----------



## meanman

I-KILLED-U it was nice playing you  just one question did you leave the game because it said you timed out, if you were timed out what happened so i can try and fix it.


----------



## Kornowski

Is this banner better?


----------



## meanman

That looks great Dan.


----------



## Kornowski

meanman said:


> That looks great Dan.



Thanks Daz!


----------



## Ramodkk

Any of them look awesome to me


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Is another server needed? 

a 24/7 server.  


I got a better connection, and a dedicated computer, so.

If its needed, I'll try and get it hosted.


----------



## Ramodkk

That'd be great!


----------



## meanman

If you mean for the [cf]clan cod 4 then no we dont its going just fine and i think you should remember that alot of people have put in alot of time to get this started , you havent read any of the threads or you would no that the server server runs 24/7 on a dedicated computer and the connection is fine, i think you have become interested in the cod4 clan due to the amount of posts and are trying to get in on the act if you want to do that then join the [cf]clan and play. If you really want to make a dedicated server then pick another game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I picked up some sarcasm in that last post. 

Probably due to the comment, "I got a better connection". 

If so, I was referring to my previous DSL connection, I didn't think I had to be that descriptive, since, I have no past record of starting arguments in this situation. 

I don't know your current internet connection speeds, so why would I make a false accusation? 

I already talked to Kornowski, he declined the offers, thats OK.

And I am not intrigued to join the CF COD4 clan, I had no intention on joining, I just wanted to see if you, the clan, wanted an extra server for different game type.


----------



## meanman

Im not in a habbit of starting arguments either this sounds like a case of crossed wires,
so lets just say thanks but were fine.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Is this banner better?



^ I like that a lot.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Fine with me. 
Some clans have several servers, for different game types.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> ^ I like that a lot.



Thanks a lot Mike


----------



## meanman

[Dr]Cuddles the three different versions of your name on the stats page have been combined  all three scores have also been combined so check out the stats page to see were you are and to make sure your game name is the same as the name on the stats page.


----------



## Calibretto

Hey, just wanted to remind all [cf]clan members to make sure you join the new forum. The link is in my sig. I kind of want to make a transition from this thread to the forum.

you can also invite any of your friends that play CoD4 to join the forum as well. All CoD4 gamers welcome!!!


----------



## Kornowski

I've got a few friends that are joining!


----------



## Calibretto

Hey Korn, can you put a link to the forum on the first post here?


----------



## Kornowski

Sure thing man!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

great game today, hope to see u all tomorrow


----------



## Ramodkk

^ You guys played today? Man! I wanted to!


----------



## mep916

I didn't know there was a game today.


----------



## meanman

there wasnt one arranged it just happened if you had got skype or xfire we would of been in touch to let you know sorry about that, but we will be on tommorow night at 8pm uk time hope to see you there.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh thats why. Ok see you all there.


----------



## Kornowski

Daz, I don't know, I may be wrong, but have the stats been refreshed, as there is a new member, Sam, and he isn't on the board?


----------



## I-KILLED-U

ramodkk said:


> ^ You guys played today? Man! I wanted to!





mep916 said:


> I didn't know there was a game today.




yea we played today, but dont worry i kicked their asses lol


----------



## meanman

sorry i forgot im doing it now see you tommorrow night.


----------



## Kornowski

Ok Sure, Thanks Daz 

See you tonight!


----------



## meanman

I have now put a link on the [cf]clan stats page to the cf cod4 forum. See you all tonight.


----------



## kobaj

Ahh, tonights game sucked >.<. The first couple of rounds were perfectly fine and I had at least a 1.0 k/d ratio. But that last round, with my 250 ping, and your guys 50, you owned me so bad. I think from now on, Im not gunna play shipment, unless its like knife only.


----------



## Beyond

Someone shoot me a PM the next time you guys play with time and info and I'll be there.


----------



## meanman

i like shipment to be knife and pistol only  its great fun.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it's great with pistols only! 

We got our ass kicked so bad on the last round too


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Pistol.... Knife you name it . at the end I still kick your asses lol


----------



## Kornowski

I-KILLED-U said:


> Pistol.... Knife you name it . at the end I still kick your asses lol



Haha, we'll see about that, Frank


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Kornowski said:


> Haha, we'll see about that, Frank



   Hahaha, Hey are we playing today (Wednesday)?


----------



## Ramodkk

Beyond said:


> Someone shoot me a PM the next time you guys play with time and info and I'll be there.



Same here PLZ! 



meanman said:


> i like shipment to be knife and pistol only  its great fun.



Same here! Amazingly fun! 



I-KILLED-U said:


> Hahaha, Hey are we playing today (Wednesday)?



I don't know about everyone else, but I am.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

ramodkk said:


> Same here PLZ!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! Amazingly fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, but I am.



alright kool, hey do you have xfire, that way we can keep in touch?


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Nice playing with you Ramodkk and Calibretto. 

I got some SS off the game , Ill post it in here and in the CF clan forum


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Yep, it was nice! here's a screen:


----------



## Calibretto

^^^Nice .45 and SS

Too bad my mouse died.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah. I'm guessing you revived it?


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Here are some of the Screen Shots I took from todays game.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Nice! looking forward to play again some time...

and see you all on Friday!


----------



## Calibretto

Yes I did revive it 

I'm guessing that's me dead on the ground?


----------



## Ramodkk

Hahaha, no that's me.


----------



## meanman

The stats have been reset so everyone will have a chance at being next months winner,
the leaderboard will look the same untill some games have been played so ill see you all tonight, the top three from the stats are rotating on the server.
p.s. the helicopter has been turned off if this isnt to everyones liking it will be turned back on, also team damage has been turned off so if you shoot your own team mate you dont get hurt and your team mate doesnt get hurt again if this isnt to everyones liking it can be turned back on.


----------



## Kornowski

Nice one Daz!


----------



## Ramodkk

TONIGHT's GAME WAS JUST AMAZING!! 

Good job everybody! Hope to see you Sunday!


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Our K : D ratio is the same


----------



## Ramodkk

It is? where do you see?

I just know I'm on top rightnow in map Shipment! 

I won't last long though with this kind of competition!


----------



## 4NGU$

ahhh well it was fun beating you guys tonight on dannys account mind 
i was the player on overgrown 

that was fun 

ps danny i made that class and it own free for all 

cheers


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Haha nice!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Good Game tonight guys.


----------



## meanman

The [cf]clan server and the ace+all new maps server have been updated to the 1.5 patch.
You will need to update your cod 4 game to be able to see and join the [cf]clan server . See you all at 9pm sunday. p.s the stats have been generated. 
great game tonight.


----------



## Calibretto

Sorry, Sunday is the Super Bowl. Won't be joining in


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Calibretto said:


> Sorry, Sunday is the Super Bowl. Won't be joining in




yea, some of us are probably going to be watching it.


----------



## meanman

is that some sort of giant tupperware party lol.


----------



## Kornowski

meanman said:


> is that some sort of giant tupperware party lol.



lol 








4NGU$ said:


> ahhh well it was fun beating you guys tonight on dannys account mind
> i was the player on overgrown
> 
> that was fun
> 
> ps danny i made that class and it own free for all
> 
> cheers



Well, it wasn't really the other players that you beat, it was mainly just Andy 

Yeah, it's good isn't it  You're welcomeoeoeoeo!


----------



## Calibretto

meanman said:


> is that some sort of giant tupperware party lol.



oh yeah you're in the UK so you might not know what it is. It's pretty much the biggest and most popular sporting event in the US.


----------



## 4NGU$

we know what it is and i will be watching ( even tho it is on the international feed rather than the American one )

we actually play a bit of American football when we can get the people together hey dan


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> we know what it is and i will be watching ( even tho it is on the international feed rather than the American one )
> 
> we actually play a bit of American football when we can get the people together hey dan



Yeah, we should! In summer! Hey, Chris, Give me a shout when it's on


----------



## meanman

Great game tonight the stats are ready.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

hey guys sorry I couldnt make it for yesterday Sundays game. But if anyone is available to play today (Monday).

 i will be playing. Just to let you guys know.


----------



## meanman

I-KILLED-U, I  think some of us are going to go online on the [cf]clan tonight at around 8pm uk time


----------



## Calibretto

^^I'll be in school . Oh well. I can't wait till summer and college where I will have a lot of time to play with you guys .


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> ^^I'll be in school . Oh well. I can't wait till summer and college where I will have a lot of time to play with you guys .



Yeah, It'll be awesome man!  Look forward to it!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

meanman said:


> I-KILLED-U, I  think some of us are going to go online on the [cf]clan tonight at around 8pm uk time



alright awesome, see you guys there.


----------



## Kesava

lol i made a video.... its not good. never made a video before and i wasnt playing very good haha. but im bored. here it is 

http://www.mediafire.com/?fzyz2kvmdlj


----------



## meanman

Great video.


----------



## meanman

Happy 18th danny
Common sense is the collection of prejudices acquired by age eighteen.





Thank you for calling Technical Support. All of our technicians are currently busy helping people even less competent than you, so please hold for the next available technician. The waiting time is now estimated at between fifteen minutes and eternity. In order to expedite your call, please punch your 63-digit product identi-fication number onto your telephone touch pad, followed by your product serial number, which can be found in a secret compartment inside your computer where, for security purposes, is printed in the smallest typeface known to mankind. Do that now.




Q: What do blondes and beer bottles have in common?
A: Both are empty from the neck up.





Three men, a Scouser, a Manc and a Rasta all in the maternity ward waiting for their partners to give birth. The midwife comes out and tells them congratulations, they're all fathers of beautiful healthy boys, however unfortunately they've run out of the name tags, and the babies have been mixed up, so if they could each go in and identify their sons from any family resemblance etc. The Manc wants to go first, so in he goes and comes out with a black baby The Rasta looks a bit confused, "excuse me", he said, "but don't you think he's likely to be mine ?" "Probably", said the Manc, "but one of them in there's a scouser, and I'm takin' no chances !!!!!"


----------



## Calibretto

Hey Kuzba, was that on the 360? Was it multiplayer or single player?


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Daz!


----------



## Kesava

pc. single player.

i have a thailand copy so cant play online.

lol im making a better video soon.

but i 1 gb stick of ram is bad. so i can only use 512mb. and it isnt playable on that... maybe if i turn all the settings down... im working on a decent video with lots of random fight scenes


----------



## PabloTeK

So who's on tonight? I feel like a knifing spree again!


----------



## Ramodkk

I'm on tonight!


----------



## Gogey

So hows this game, and hows the learning curve?  I've been contemplating buying it for a while now


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh it is a great game! It is really easy to get used to, learning curve, I give it a 9. It has beautiful graphics and is not a system hog like Crysis! 

Not to mention how great the multiplayer feature is! Buy it you won't regret it so you can join the [cf]clan!


----------



## Kornowski

I may be on tonight


----------



## Gogey

Heh, Ill get it once I buy a cpu cooler and get to overclocks goin >:O

Get 30$ off too :O Schweet


----------



## Kesava

lol ok heres my second video... playing was really laggy with 512 mb ram so there arent many decent scenes... but the biggest part is the end scene... my favourite scene...  *SPOILER*


----------



## kobaj

Kuzba said:


> lol ok heres my second video... playing was really laggy with 512 mb ram so there arent many decent scenes... but the biggest part is the end scene... my favourite scene...
> 
> *snip*



Might want to put SPOILER on that, as it does show the ending scene of the game >.<


----------



## Kesava

there we go... didnt think about that... thanks


----------



## mep916

Awesome video, Kuzba.


----------



## Kesava

once i get some nice Corsair XMS2 2 gb 800mhz ram ill start on a proper movie... like with a story to it and better into and multiple songs  haha maybe one day i will become a famous film maker... should do a red vs blue style cod4 movie


----------



## kobaj

Kuzba said:


> once i get some nice Corsair XMS2 2 gb 800mhz ram ill start on a proper movie... like with a story to it and better into and multiple songs  haha maybe one day i will become a famous film maker... should do a red vs blue style cod4 movie



I would so totally want to do that cod4 rvb thing :O! I use xfire to make (somewhat crappy/ short) clips of game play (which I think dr.cuddles is currently watching/editing). What program do you use?


----------



## Kesava

fraps... i dont use xfire anymore... dont play any games online


----------



## kobaj

Kuzba said:


> fraps... i dont use xfire anymore... dont play any games online



*Blink* What is this...no online you speak of? Thats like...dividing by zero.

EDIT: You know I meant xfire's video recording function right?


----------



## Kesava

yes i knew that.

lol its just that all my games arent legit so i cant hahah

i used to own enemy territory servers and so used to play that alot. so i had xfire... but no need for it now haha


----------



## kobaj

Kuzba said:


> yes i knew that.
> 
> lol its just that all my games arent legit so i cant hahah
> 
> i used to own enemy territory servers and so used to play that alot. so i had xfire... but no need for it now haha



Countless hours are spent programming those game! How can you let yourself live without paying for them. I can understand perhaps an oldy like far cry which in reality wasnt very good. But as kick as a game as call of duty4. Shame. For Shame.

EDIT: Youre 16, get a job!


----------



## PabloTeK

Good game tonight, got a couple of promos and have got a picture of my best ever K ratio


----------



## Kornowski

I missed tonights game, sorry.
Was it good?


----------



## Kesava

kobaj said:


> Countless hours are spent programming those game! How can you let yourself live without paying for them. I can understand perhaps an oldy like far cry which in reality wasnt very good. But as kick as a game as call of duty4. Shame. For Shame.
> 
> EDIT: Youre 16, get a job!



i have applied for 3 jobs... waiting for replies... and even if i had the money i probably wouldnt buy them... so im not exactly costing them by playing games that i wouldnt have bought anyway. but i understand what you mean.


----------



## meanman

I am of the opinion that people who play illegal copies of games are the reason that pc games dont get the same support as console games by the companys that make them.


----------



## mep916

I hate you Kuzba.


----------



## hermeslyre

I'm picking up COD4 sometime tomorrow, or the next day. This game is alright, or no? 

If I don't suck I might join this clan thingy y'all got going.


----------



## Kornowski

hermeslyre said:


> I'm picking up COD4 sometime tomorrow, or the next day. This game is alright, or no?
> 
> If I don't suck I might join this clan thingy y'all got going.




Nice one Andy! It's a really good game, You'll love it!

Hope to see you on soon


----------



## Candy

hermeslyre said:


> I'm picking up COD4 sometime tomorrow, or the next day. This game is alright, or no?
> 
> If I don't suck I might join this clan thingy y'all got going.



YES! Its the sickest game evaaaaaaaaaaar!


----------



## meanman

hi from friday the [cf]clan server will have moved to a new ip so you will need to type this into add a fav 85.234.148.9:28962
the reason for this is to get the best quality server i can for the clan,
this server is a professional rented server so your pings should be better even for the people in the usa so on fridays game please add the new ip and ill see you all at 11pm uk time.
p.s. there might be a few minor problems for me to sort out server messages mainly so bare with me ,the stats will not be effected.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Nice one Andy! It's a really good game, You'll love it!
> 
> Hope to see you on soon



+1 

Get it! 



Candy said:


> YES! Its the sickest game evaaaaaaaaaaar!



+2

Get it! Get it!


----------



## Kornowski

Any new members want to join?


----------



## Ramodkk

Anybody?


----------



## Calibretto

Please help me:

http://z15.invisionfree.com/CF_Clan_Forum/index.php?showtopic=85&st=0&#last


----------



## computer stupid

I will soon, just going to do a run through a new computer today.  I loved the first cod on line, so this one should be smashing yes. So what the time differance? I am in pacific stadard time on the west coast of the united states.


----------



## mep916

computer stupid said:


> I will soon, just going to do a run through a new computer today.  I loved the first cod on line, so this one should be smashing yes. So what the time differance? I am in pacific stadard time on the west coast of the united states.



The time difference is -8 hours. So, right now it's 10:38 PM in the UK.


----------



## computer stupid

-8 HOURS WOULDNT THAT PUT IT AT 6:28 AM AT THE TIME OF YOUR POST?

sry about the caps


----------



## mep916

computer stupid said:


> -8 HOURS WOULDNT THAT PUT IT AT 6:28 AM AT THE TIME OF YOUR POST?
> 
> sry about the caps



No, I meant you would subtract 8 hours from the UK time. 10:38 - 8 =  2:38. The game started at 9PM UK time which means it started at 1PM here.


----------



## hermeslyre

Ok I joined by doing the [CF] thingy. I'm not as great in this as I am in TF2, But It's still fun, so have fun kicking my ass everyone. I'll get better than I'll get my revenge.


----------



## Ramodkk

Welcome to the clan man! Looking to play with you next Tuesday!


----------



## Kornowski

hermeslyre said:


> Ok I joined by doing the [CF] thingy. I'm not as great in this as I am in TF2, But It's still fun, so have fun kicking my ass everyone. I'll get better than I'll get my revenge.



Nice one, Andy! 
Look forward to playing you!
If you can, see if you can get Ventrillo 

http://z15.invisionfree.com/CF_Clan_Forum/index.php?showtopic=84


----------



## lovely?

ugh lol i want to play one of these games so bad! lol

just gotta find out why my dvd drives wont work. (they work with windows install disk, but not with COD4 or any other dvd!!!)


----------



## Shane

danny il join the clan when i get the full COD4 Friday.

are there any requirements to join the clan?

i hate it when clans need to try you out first to get an answer


----------



## Calibretto

Nevakonaza said:


> are there any requirements to join the clan?



The forum has all your questions. It's in my sig

BTW....I got another friend of mine to join the clan. His username is thompson on the cfclan forum.


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> are there any requirements to join the clan?



You have to give us $50.


----------



## meanman

Nevakonaza said:


> danny il join the clan when i get the full COD4 Friday.
> 
> are there any requirements to join the clan?
> 
> i hate it when clans need to try you out first to get an answer




no just come along and have a good time.
 the ip is 85.234.148.9:28962
the password is alpha
to add the [CF] Clan to your favs you will need to type in the above ip and port just as above.
we go online on sundays at 9pm uk time
tuesdays at 8pm uk times
fridays at 11pm uk time.
and when ever you want to go on bring your friends i only ask that you put [cf] before your name on the game. i look forward to seeing you on the game.


----------



## kobaj

meanman said:


> i only ask that you put [cf]



Mwahahaha, breaking the rules, go me!

Nah, if you guys bugged me long enough one day I would probably would do it. But I usually want to just jump in the game not screw with anything.


----------



## meanman

Coming soon to the [CF] Clan a brand new gaiming forum, the old forum hopefully will be merged with the new one, Calibretto  and myself are in talks at the moment.
check it out,
http://cfclan.inx-gaming.co.uk
there is still some work to be done so it will be a few weeks yet.


----------



## massahwahl

I joined the forum and am installing COD4 as we speak!


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice man! hope to play with you sometime...


----------



## massahwahl

Me too  I just couldnt take the pressure of not having it any longer!


----------



## Ramodkk

And you did good by getting it!


----------



## Kornowski

Nice one guys p


----------



## massahwahl

Corporal II  Im on my way up! Still trying to figure out how to make a good weapons profile.

My in game name is CF-StoneWahl


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> Still trying to figure out how to make a good weapons profile.



Yeah, so am I.


----------



## massahwahl

Alright reached Gunnery Sgnt 1, I think Im heading to bed for tonight.


----------



## Ramodkk

Hope to see you all guys today! Looking forward to kill everybody!


----------



## Interested

can u guys make the server cracked so that i can possibly join?? (please dont yell at me).


----------



## Ramodkk

Shame on you!


----------



## Kornowski

How huch is CoD4 now, seriously...


----------



## Interested

haha, i know, but my parents dont wanna buy me ANYTHING unless its for my education bc they just spent alot on my new computer...lol..but i REALLY wanna play with u guys...so if u can, please do it. If not, thats fine too i guess.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I really doubt that we're going to, sorry about that...
Can't you get a paper round or something, check Ebay or something... from a friend?


----------



## Interested

i dont have anytime during the weekdays for doing a paper route, and my friend is the one who actually gave me "this" version. Idk, i dont feel like buying just to play on one server that i cant, although i am dying to play with everyone else on CF. There are alot of servers that i can play on, and they are fine, so i might just pass on buying it this time. (this is the first game that i downloaded, all of my other games are purchased, and i just wanted to test COD4).


----------



## lovely?

trust me you'll live, i played servers with no punkbuster for a few weeks, and now untill i get my 8800GT i can't play at all, even though punkbuster is fixed


----------



## Kornowski

Well, just to let you know you're missing out, It's awesome playing against CF Members 

We use Ventrillo to talk during games too


----------



## massahwahl

Is Ventrillo free to use? and will it work with my BT headset?

From the looks of the snow storn here Im most likely heading home after work so hopefully I will see you guys on tonight. For sure I will be on around 11:30p-3:00a time slot if anyone in US wants to play. 

Is there a way to add friends to the game to know when they are on?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, Ventrillo is free, you may want to check this out 

http://z15.invisionfree.com/CF_Clan_Forum/index.php?showtopic=84

Yeah, it'll work with your headset! 

See you later man!


----------



## massahwahl

Awesome! Thanks Kornowski. I look forward to killing you all soon


----------



## Ramodkk

ukulele_ninja said:


> Awesome! Thanks Kornowski. I look forward to killing you all soon



You stole my line! 

http://www.computerforum.com/904479-post584.html


----------



## massahwahl

ramodkk said:


> You stole my line!
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/904479-post584.html



awww, damn dude sorry  I thought I was stealing it from the 'ask a ninja' show entitled 'How to kill a ninja'


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha "ask a ninja" is awesome! I guess theres no way to truly kill a ninja!


----------



## massahwahl

ramodkk said:


> I guess theres no way to truly kill a ninja!



As soon you shall all find out! Mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## massahwahl

One more question: I know the console versions of the game have 'prestige' mode, is there an equivalent of that for the PC version?


----------



## Ramodkk

No


----------



## Calibretto

ukulele_ninja said:


> One more question: I know the console versions of the game have 'prestige' mode, is there an equivalent of that for the PC version?



Sadly no, it sucks cause once you reach the top there's nothing more to do except complete all the challenges but you can't earn any more XP.


----------



## lovely?

Kornowski said:


> Well, just to let you know you're missing out, It's awesome playing against CF Members
> 
> We use Ventrillo to talk during games too



were you reffering to me? oh dont worry, i'll be on!

just not within a few weeks lol my 6200LE pci card doesnt handle games too well.


----------



## massahwahl

lovely? said:


> were you reffering to me? oh dont worry, i'll be on!
> 
> just not within a few weeks lol my 6200LE pci card doesnt handle games too well.



Off topic, but your banner looks awesome lovely, lol. Just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## Kornowski

ukulele_ninja said:


> Off topic, but your banner looks awesome lovely, lol. Just thought I'd throw that out there!



I made that!


----------



## massahwahl

Kornowski said:


> I made that!



It looks fantastic! I wish the forum would let us post visual banners, or have a post requirement or something to do it to prevent inappropriate ones 

Im counting down until work gets out and get home! I have the urge...TO KILL!


----------



## Kornowski

ukulele_ninja said:


> It looks fantastic! I wish the forum would let us post visual banners, or have a post requirement or something to do it to prevent inappropriate ones
> 
> Im counting down until work gets out and get home! I have the urge...TO KILL!



Thanks man! 
I know, I do too!


----------



## lovely?

speaking of that, i need an update kownowski!!!

i no longer use the 3400 lol

hmm maybe a COD4 theme? it seems so appropriate!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> I made that!



Danny, you know how I have told you how you're so good with people and how you're a very cool guy?? 

Is there any possiblity that in any case you could in your spare time, make me a banner?


----------



## meanman

the cod4 [cf]clan is looking for players to join in the server is 16slots running on a proffesional set up its uk based so come on join us.
we also run a full webpage at www.cfclan.co.uk
and we run a stats program 
you will also get access to the all new maps server and the stats page for that.


----------



## meanman

The [CF]Clan server has just started a new server so there are now two servers
that are just for [CF]Clan members and there is also a third server run by the clan which
is public the third server runs all new maps. To find out about the two dedicated [CF]Clan server please visit www.cfclan.co.uk.
Both the clan server run ventrilo.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Campo

How do I join the clan?


----------



## Kornowski

Head over to;

www.cfclan.co.uk

It has everything you need to know there


----------



## Campo

Then where do i go?


----------



## Ramodkk

Forum section


----------



## Calibretto

You have to sign up first. Then go to the "About the [CF]Clan" and "New Members" section for more info.


----------



## Campo

I signed up yesterday and it said I would receive an email and i haven't


----------



## meanman

Yeh its not showing you as a member check your junk email see if its in there the email you will recieve is pretty instant and comes under the name of [email protected] if its not in your junk email maybe you put the emil address in wrong try again.


----------



## Campo

The email address should be [email protected]

and my username is either DC or Campo


----------



## meanman

Check your email now if it doesnt give you your password post here and ill send it you.


----------



## Campo

Yeah I got it mate


----------



## Kornowski

Nice one dude, Hope to see you on sometime!


----------



## Campo

Same here mate


----------



## MBGraphics

I love CoD4, I play it all the time now.

would you guys mind if i join you in your server somtime?
I have the IP adress and the server put in my favorites already, i just need the password.

my ingame name is: =DoD=Bass505 it might change to =lH2ol= soon though


----------



## Campo

EDIT - Find it yaself


----------



## Kornowski

Campo, sorry, could you please edit your post, we don't really want the password just, on the internet, but Yeah, you're right! 

MB, That's awesome, we wouldn't mind at all!

If you head over to www.cfclan.co.uk

it'll have everything you need to know!


----------



## Jesse

Website is down :O


----------



## meanman

Yeh were the website is being hosted is moving databases so you will have to keep checking sorry for that, but it will be back today sometime so join it and read the forum for details, we look forward to playing with you.


----------



## MBGraphics

Thats ok, I had already gotten the IP/port before i posted from the website you posted. just needed the OK an password 

Thanks, i'll have to come in somtime


----------



## meanman

For information about tuesdays clan knockout please visit www.cfclan.co.uk .
there is a thread on the front page of the website. any new members wishing to join in tonight read the thread and pm meanman or Drcuddles.


----------



## Ramodkk

Guys, check CoD4 Video and Image threads on the www.cfclan.co.uk forum...


----------



## Campo

Anyone wanna play right now?


----------



## massahwahl

Campo said:


> Anyone wanna play right now?



im jumping in. What server you on?


----------



## massahwahl

and whats your name?


----------



## Campo

[CF]Campo

i'll go on the normal clan server


----------



## massahwahl

Whats the password?


----------



## massahwahl

nevermind, lol, its not a very creative password


----------



## Campo

I can't get in the other server uke


----------



## mep916

I'm down to play, but I'm having problems adding the server to my favorites list.


----------



## Campo

I did too. You have to download the 1.4 and 1.4 to 1.5 patches


----------



## mep916

Campo said:


> I did too. You have to download the 1.4 and 1.4 to 1.5 patches



Yeah, that worked. Thanks Campo.


----------



## Campo

No probs. Better thanks Danny (Kornowski) for that one


----------



## mep916

Campo said:


> No probs. Better thanks Danny (Kornowski) for that one



ha ha. True.


----------



## Campo

Lets have a game


----------



## mep916

Campo said:


> Lets have a game



I'm goin to bed, otherwise I would.


----------



## Kesava

haha just installed it haha. i suck at multiplayer. for some reason i can play much better single player. i think its cos i had a weak gun haha


----------



## Calibretto

Are you guys going to join the [CF]Clan Server anytime soon? We would love to have you.


----------



## Kesava

im updating to 1.5 as we speak haha


----------



## Campo

I'm in CF clan

MY username on there is Campo ha

Kuz, when you first start multiplayer you have shit guns until you get up 3 or 4 levels and unlock create a class mode.


----------



## Kesava

haha ok then. i want sniper. favourite weapon


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it'd be great if you guys could play a few games with us


----------



## Ramodkk

Welcome guys  hope you guys join us soon. I haven't had time to play with you guys lately sorry! 

Hey Danny, off topic: what program did you use to OC your "STRIPeS FOR GOING FASTER" GPU??


----------



## spanky

My roomate has this for xbox but PC servers and Xbox servers don't play together


----------



## Campo

Danny - MSN??


----------



## Ramodkk

theresthatguy said:


> My roomate has this for xbox but PC servers and Xbox servers don't play together



Sucks! you really should buy this game, it's pretty tight man, you'd love it!


----------



## spanky

ramodkk said:


> Sucks! you really should buy this game, it's pretty tight man, you'd love it!



But i can already play it on the 360.


----------



## Calibretto

theresthatguy said:


> But i can already play it on the 360.



well get it for the PC too


----------



## Kornowski

"Guy" check out;

www.cfclan.co.uk

You remember Angus? He's on there. He has it for 360 too. We could start a 360 section...

Sorry Dylan. I can't. I'm on my iPod... In bed 

Watch it Omar! Ban, ban, ban, ban 

I used Rivatuner for OC'ing and temps and ATI Tool for artifact scanning


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks, and how do you know your load temps? does Rivatuner come with a stresser or something? Or is that why you use ATI Tool for?

And being for real, I bet your 8800GTS really is for going faster uh?


----------



## Kesava

i would play on the CF server. but i have a horrible ping. no matter what server haha. i hate my network.


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> i would play on the CF server. but i have a horrible ping.



My ping is in the 200 range. It still plays alright. Sometimes there's a bit of a delay, that's all.


----------



## Campo

My ping's alright. Dunno how to check it but yeah 

How can you be on ya ipod Danny?


----------



## massahwahl

Campo let me know if you want to play tonight. Ill try to show you as much stuff as i can, but we gotta get on a team game.


----------



## meanman

The cfclan has a knockout on friday at 2200 hrs gmt and a uk vs usa team deathmatch
after that, come on and you can play in both i no you are from australia but we can sort the teams out on the night. we use ventrillo so go to the clan website and pm DrCuddles for information on how to join in on ventrillo


----------



## Kesava

mep916 said:


> My ping is in the 200 range. It still plays alright. Sometimes there's a bit of a delay, that's all.



my ping is in the 700-1 million range haha

it still plays smoothly... lag wise, but i would be warping a fair bit so it would be harder for you guys to hit me haha.

also i cant play right now cos my pci-e slot is x4 and so it just doesnt run smooth at all. i can hardly aim haha.

but the good news is I GOT WARRANTY ON THE P31!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

haha. so i will have a decent one soon


----------



## Campo

ukulele_ninja said:


> Campo let me know if you want to play tonight. Ill try to show you as much stuff as i can, but we gotta get on a team game.


I can't  It doesn't run on this comp. This is too shitty. I'm on my home comp and it won't run. I was on my uncles comp at my uncles house yesterday. Do you have MSN? If ya do, add me. My thing is in my profile


----------



## massahwahl

Whats the time difference between GMT and EST?


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> Whats the time difference between GMT and EST?



5 hours. You're behind five hours.


----------



## massahwahl

Booo, I have a performance that night  Wont be home till late.


----------



## Campo

Hmm my time zone is GMT +10 or 11

What is your guys?


----------



## Matt_91

It's +10 in Victoria


----------



## Kesava

ill come on tomorrow ahha. should have my replacement P31 so my graphics card will be running at full speed.


----------



## Campo

So what time do you guys run games?


----------



## meanman

check this thread for information. http://cfclan.co.uk/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=8&sid=9ac9fe539b61f94bcdb8451ae43c79de
also i notice that several of you are in australia so feel free to play against each other
your stats will be added to the rest so you stand the same chance of winning the monthly prize.


----------



## Kesava

theres a monthly prize? haha

so what time here will you be playing at?


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Thanks, and how do you know your load temps? does Rivatuner come with a stresser or something? Or is that why you use ATI Tool for?
> 
> And being for real, I bet your 8800GTS really is for going faster uh?



Open up Rivatuner and go to the Hardware Monitoring, and it'll have Core Temp in there, that's your GPU's Core Temp, obviously 

Open ATI Tool and click scan for artifacts, that'll put your card under load 
Then you just look at the temp 

Yeah, it's going well


----------



## Kesava

well i started getting better today  still wanting a decent sniper tho haha.

playing 2vs1 on search and destroy. pwned them haha.

favourite game type that haha.

pity my ping is always so high.

also i seriously find it hard to spot ppl. like i can run right past them and only realise once they have melee'd my in the back 
i think i need glasses haha


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! You like it then?

It'd be awesome for you to play a game with us!


----------



## Kesava

well what time are we talking about?

how many hours from now would a match be? haha


----------



## Calibretto

The difference between GMT and EST is that EST is 5 hours behind GMT. If you experience DST at the moment than it's only 4 hours behind.


----------



## meanman

Because of the confusion about the variouse time zones i have added a world clock to the download section of the clan website, the clock sits on your desktop and can display
the time in what ever country you want to get your copy click this link
http://www.cfclan.co.uk/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=1276#1276
You will need to be logged in to download it.


----------



## massahwahl

good thinking mean man!


----------



## Kornowski

Rival Clan


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'm very temped to trade in COD4 on 360 and get it for PC, but idk...


----------



## Kornowski

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I'm very temped to trade in COD4 on 360 and get it for PC, but idk...



You should, it's awesome!


----------



## massahwahl

Kornowski said:


> You should, it's awesome!



My brother has the 360 version and the computer version is hands down easier as far as aiming and just 'feel'. Maybe im crazy, but I love the pc version so much more.


----------



## meanman

Dont forget the cfclan knockout is tonight at 2200hrs gmt so if you want to play try and be in ventrillo earlier than 2200hrs,
Also there will be an additional ventrillo server up for tonight in case we need it so please keep checking the cfclan website for details.


----------



## Kesava

ok i have my clocks set up haha. dont know if they are right though.


----------



## spanky

I put a GMT clock gadget on my desktop


----------



## Ramodkk

UK Time is 5+ hours than US Eastern Time


----------



## mep916

It looks like the [CF] Clan is taking on Red Widow Gaming this Monday.

Kick their ass, guys.


----------



## meanman

Yep we are taking them on  and i hope we kick there arses.


----------



## Calibretto

The battle against RWG will be at 7:00PM EST on Monday. Anybody is welcome to spectate! If you want details about the server we're playing on, just PM me or meanman!


----------



## Ramodkk

My favourite saying while playing with you guys:

"*Les do i!!!*"


----------



## Calibretto

haha Ramodkk!

Gaz: "Team Deathmatch. Les do this."


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> It looks like the [CF] Clan is taking on Red Widow Gaming this Monday.
> 
> Kick their ass, guys.



Ooooh! Where did you find this out? 

I really hope I have my internet fixed by then!


----------



## undergirl

haha i join the clan .. with no game 

haha


----------



## Kornowski

undergirl said:


> haha i join the clan .. with no game
> 
> haha



Uh? What?


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Uh? What?



He probably means that he joined the clan but doesn't have CoD4 yet.


----------



## meanman

The cfclan server now has room for 26 players so anyone who would like to join and play in a friendly enviroment please post here or join the cfclan website at www.cfclan.co.uk
and a member of the admin will get back to you.


----------



## Ramodkk

Great man! I did notice the 26 player pool


----------



## meanman

Well we had the clan match with  (RWG) and we owned them best of five we won 3 in a row. they didnt seem to take it to well there will be more information on the cfclan website tommorrow.
www.cfclan.co.uk


----------



## Ramodkk

Go [Computer Forum]!

We owned them and they were pissed!  We had fun though that's what counts.

Good job team


----------



## Kornowski

Why, what did they say?


----------



## Calibretto

We have screenshots Danny


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> We have screenshots Danny



Do you have a link?


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Do you have a link?



You'll have to ask Thompson.


----------



## Kornowski

Has he not uploaded them yet?


----------



## Calibretto

IDK. Probably not.


----------



## massahwahl

Good to see everyone on tonight even though I didnt get to actually play for to long. Ill be back tomorrow night same time


----------



## massahwahl

One of the better ones, ill upload the rest later.


----------



## Kornowski

ukulele_ninja said:


> Good to see everyone on tonight even though I didnt get to actually play for to long. Ill be back tomorrow night same time



Great! It was good to finally play a game with you! 

Nice screenshot! Here's some of mine;

Ok, here goes...
Here's what I think is the best, turned into a wallpaper (s)... Just say if you want any in 1280 x 1024































What do you think?


----------



## massahwahl

Awesome!


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha awesome guys! I love my shadow on the last one


----------



## kobaj

ukulele_ninja said:


> Good to see everyone on tonight even though I didnt get to actually play for to long. Ill be back tomorrow night same time





ukulele_ninja said:


> *snip*
> 
> One of the better ones, ill upload the rest later.



Haha, it wasnt much of playing that night you were on, just screwing around. But now that we have a whole bunch of clan pics its all good. What resolution you got those in? It would be nice to have full res for use as desktops.


----------



## massahwahl

I got to play with Campo, ramodkk, and somebody else for a while tonight. Good times! Ill be on more often now that i know you guys are on later.


----------



## Ramodkk

Allright!


----------



## Kornowski

abc123 said:


> nice pics



Want to join  the clan?

www.cfclan.co.uk


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Want to join  the clan?
> 
> www.cfclan.co.uk



Yeah join the clan abc123! We would love to have more members!


----------



## massahwahl

I keep trying to join the server and its making download some mod and crashes the game! Any way to fix that?


----------



## Kornowski

ukulele_ninja said:


> I keep trying to join the server and its making download some mod and crashes the game! Any way to fix that?



Which Server are you trying to Join, the normal one of the Extreme one?

In the extreme one there is a PAN4 mod...

What's the mod called?


----------



## massahwahl

I thought I was joining the normal one, I think it is called pam or something


----------



## massahwahl

yeah its called pam4 but its on the normal clan server.


----------



## Kornowski

We don't have Pam4 on the normal server... Hmmm.

85.234.148.9:28962

That's the normal server... I just went on it without any problems, didn't have to DL anything, and there isn't Pam4 on there.

Try adding it to your favorites again?


----------



## massahwahl

hmmm... thats freaking strange. I played on it fine last night


----------



## massahwahl

well its working now, but earlier it said [CF] Clan:War now it doesnt.


----------



## Kornowski

ukulele_ninja said:


> hmmm... thats freaking strange. I played on it fine last night



Do you have Skype or Ventrillo?

Have you tried adding it to the favourites again?

I know Daz is trying to set it up on the Hardcore server, so that may be having a few issues...


----------



## Calibretto

Yeah Daz was putting it on the hardcore server but as of last night, PAM4 wasn't on it. Just the extreme mod.


----------



## massahwahl

it works now so its all good. Thanks guys! BTW I do have Ventrilo now too!


----------



## Kornowski

Want a quick game? 

Go on Vent?


----------



## Calibretto

I wanna play! I wanna play! but I'm at school ATM


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> I wanna play! I wanna play! but I'm at school ATM



Haha! Unlucky Craig!


----------



## meanman

Members of the cfclan please check the vwar section on the website for information on up and coming clan wars, click the next action tab


----------



## Pimpn2008

I'm back baby!


----------



## Ya Mum

Hi guys, can I join the clan?


----------



## meanman

yeh you can join the clan ,go to this website www.cfclan.co.uk and join it when you have finished the joining process a moderator will send you a welcome pm containing information  about the cfclan.


----------



## meanman

The cfclans main server will be used with the pam4 mod on nights when we are playing other clans, and on the odd ocasion the pam4 mod will be running on the server to test the stubility of the mod. Pam4 is a competition mod that evens out the playing field and is used by most competition ladders and this is an area of play we will be exploring in the up and coming months.
when we are playing a competition the cfclan server will run a different password so only members of the clan that have signed up for the game will have access to the password. if you want to be part of the competition play you will need to join the vwar section on the website and there is also an official thread on the forum that you will need to post your details in. This part of the clan is closing soon so be quick.


----------



## lovely?

hey guys. for some reason i am having lots of trouble making an account on the clans website. i made my account and all, but i cant sign in and have not received an e-mail (not sure if i was supposed to, like most forums.)


----------



## Calibretto

There's been many problems reported with the website. You need to talk to Meanman about website problems since he's the website host.


----------



## meanman

I was up untill nearlly 4am this morning fixing the website and im glad to say its fixed if you try to register and you are not recieving the email check your spam and junk filters and folders. if you still have no luck send me a pm from here and ill sort it for you.
we have a match on tuesday the 22nd of april at 2215gmt 7vs7 players tdm hardcore
sign up for it on the vwar section.


----------



## Kornowski

Glad to hear it's fixed!


----------



## shenry

meanman said:


> I was up untill nearlly 4am this morning fixing the website and im glad to say its fixed if you try to register and you are not recieving the email check your spam and junk filters and folders. if you still have no luck send me a pm from here and ill sort it for you.
> we have a match on tuesday the 22nd of april at 2215gmt 7vs7 players tdm hardcore
> sign up for it on the vwar section.



Well that explains those 19 or so emails I got.


----------



## Calibretto

shenry said:


> Well that explains those 19 or so emails I got.



haha yeah we apologize


----------



## Sir Travis D

I would, but punkbuster won't work on mine.. 

(300th post woot)


----------



## meanman

did you say yes to installing punkbuster when you installed the game?if you didnt put the disk in and right click it under my computer then explore it find the punkbuster setup and run it.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ I did that the first time I installed it, I said no to PunkBuster then I couldn't play online. So I tried to look for it and I installed it and it gave me some error. I had to reinstall and say yes to PunkBuster.


----------



## X24

does the clan have a server? just got cod4 couple days ago. 10 hours of playin put in and im at level 33 online, haven't even touched single player. (i save it for occasions where internet might be in use on downloads, stupid family, ect.)


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, we have 3 servers for CoD4 and 1 for CoD2, www.cfclan.co.uk


----------



## Calibretto

Yeah if you have CoD2, we're going to try to implement a CoD2 game night sometime.


----------



## chupacabra

take me on for cod2, since for cod4 i don't have original cd key lol


----------



## meanman

We are looking for three or four new members to join us playing cod4 we play for fun but also play other clans which is organized through vwar, if you are interested please register at www.cfclan.co.uk or add me to your xfire my xfire name is titfat, and ill give you the details.


----------



## meanman

There is a clan practce night on wed the 21st of may at 2230 gmt please signup for it
http://www.cfclan.co.uk/modules.php?name=vwar&file=war&action=nextaction


----------



## epidemik

chupacabra said:


> take me on for cod2,



Same...im in the CF steam group so just post here or come find me when its time 

Thatd be fun.


----------



## Calibretto

epidemik said:


> Same...im in the CF steam group so just post here or come find me when its time
> 
> Thatd be fun.



Awesome. Me and a couple others are going to play CoD2 soon. Go www.cfclan.co.uk to get the IP for our CoD2 server.


----------



## meanman

The [cf]clan servers are run on a Linux based server this might result in the latest patch and maps being delayed for a day or two time they are made compatible with Linux servers, So please don't patch your game until the official clan servers have been patch because doing so will result in you not being able to join the official servers. as soon as the servers have been patched i will post on the forum. If you go to play on the cfclan servers and all you see is the ip address then that would indicate that you have patched your game before the servers or the servers have been patched and you will need to then patch your game.
Thanks for being patient.


----------



## meanman

The zombie server has now been updated so when you join it the game will download the new zombie mod you also need a minimum of three players.


----------



## Kornowski

Bump...


----------



## meanman

The cod4 1.7 patch is out please don't update your game yet i have sent a newsletter out to all members of the clan regarding this patch please read it, also don't forget we have a match this sunday at 20:00gmt.
The clan is also in the process of starting a second forum to run along side the cfclans official forum the new forum wil be aimed at clan members and cod4 players that play on our public servers , its in the early stages at the mement so there isnt many posts if you want to check it out here is the link
www.cfpublic.co.uk


----------



## meanman

The cod4 1.7 patch is out please don't update your game yet i have sent a newsletter out to all members of the clan regarding this patch please read it, also don't forget we have a match this sunday at 20:00gmt.
The clan is also in the process of starting a second forum to run along side the cfclans official forum the new forum wil be aimed at clan members and cod4 players that play on our public servers , its in the early stages at the mement so there isnt many posts if you want to check it out here is the link
www.cfpublic.co.uk


----------



## epidemik

meanman said:


> The cod4 1.7 patch is out please don't update your game yet i have sent a newsletter out to all members of the clan regarding this patch please read it, also don't forget we have a match this sunday at 20:00gmt.
> The clan is also in the process of starting a second forum to run along side the cfclans official forum the new forum wil be aimed at clan members and cod4 players that play on our public servers , its in the early stages at the mement so there isnt many posts if you want to check it out here is the link
> www.cfpublic.co.uk



2 forums?
Im not in the COD4 clan (dont have the game) but that seems illogical. Why wouldnt you just make a new section in the original forum? Seems just like a hastle but i guess it doesnt matter to me.


----------



## Calibretto

Yeah true. Just make the non-public part password protected? I'm the forum admin but no one tells me about these things. They just go ahead and do it but whatever. It's no biggie.


----------



## epidemik

Calibretto said:


> Yeah true. Just make the non-public part password protected? I'm the forum admin but no one tells me about these things. They just go ahead and do it but whatever. It's no biggie.



You porbably wouldnt need to password protect it. Just hide it from the public. 
What forum software are you using?
With most forums, you can make it so only a group of people can see certain sections. Like for example, here on CF, id be willing to bed their is a section for moderators...but you and I and everyone whos not a moderator cannot see it.


----------



## meanman

Calibretto said:


> Yeah true. Just make the non-public part password protected? I'm the forum admin but no one tells me about these things. They just go ahead and do it but whatever. It's no biggie.


You were in Europe when this happened and the new forum is there mainly for none members of the clan ,the cf forum contains certain information we dont want none members to find out also we run public ventrilo servers and the information people will need to use it is on the new forum, in no way does this effect you craig  and if you have a hard on about it you should post  in the cfclans admin section of the forum you have just emphasized another reason why we don't want none clan members on the cfclan forum.


----------



## Kornowski

meanman said:


> You were in Europe when this happened and the new forum is there mainly for none members of the clan ,the cf forum contains certain information we dont want none members to find out also we run public ventrilo servers and the information people will need to use it is on the new forum, in no way does this effect you craig  and if you have a hard on about it you should post  in the cfclans admin section of the forum you have just emphasized another reason why we don't want none clan members on the cfclan forum.



I made a thread in the admin section, but no body ever checks it so it doesn't get anywhere 

Take a look  I think it should be all on one forum, also.


----------



## epidemik

I feel left out. 
I cant wait to get COD4 with new computer once i get back from vacation.


----------



## Kornowski

meanman said:


> and If You Have A Hard On About It



Lmao!


----------



## funkysnair

can i smell a fudge fight?


----------



## meanman

I can and i am coming prepared.


----------



## Sir Travis D

I have 1.6 now, is that ok?


----------



## meanman

yeh thats fine we are running 1.6.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Well I was on one of the servers, and a second after I shot on my computer, they got shot. I had a ping of 200. Where are these servers located?


----------



## meanman

the servers are in London in the uk we have many members that live in the usa and even though there pings are 160+ they still play with little effect on there game.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

meanman said:


> the servers are in London in the uk we have many members that live in the usa and even though there pings are 160+ they still play with little effect on there game.



Yea, my ping usually fluctuates between 150-200 and I play just fine.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Well, I would have loved to participate in the match but I could not find the password in my cfclan inbox, the website itself, or here.


----------



## meanman

The passwords are not advertised on the website you need to install xfire and add me to your xfire my username is titfat


----------



## Sir Travis D

Ok, I'm installing it now.
edit: Ok, added


----------



## meanman

All cfclan servers are now running the 1.7 patch so could all members of the clan please update there game.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Thanks. I installed 1.7 early and couldn't play anything


----------



## funkysnair

no i dont like change


----------



## Sir Travis D

Why not? Just download 1.7, it's like 30 megs..


----------



## funkysnair

i have the same underpants on for 26years

i cant feel my legs

lol-i got it yesterday


----------



## Ramodkk

funkysnair, you can't just stay on 1.6, you know that. Soon, ther's gonna be no 1.6 servers. Wanna play COD4?


----------



## funkysnair

ramodkk said:


> funkysnair, you can't just stay on 1.6, you know that. Soon, ther's gonna be no 1.6 servers. Wanna play COD4?



wouldnt that be better for you? no more asse woooooooopin lol


----------



## Sir Travis D

well I had version 1.0 until 3 days ago 
didn't know about patches


----------



## Ramodkk

funkysnair said:


> wouldnt that be better for you? no more asse woooooooopin lol



Oh, I get your point. You want to stay away from my ZOMGBBQPWNZER skills?


----------



## the_painter

aaaaa...you guys are ingame...whats the password?


----------



## Kornowski

the_painter said:


> aaaaa...you guys are ingame...whats the password?



Good Game, tonight!

www.cfclan.co.uk - Check it out


----------



## funkysnair

ramodkk said:


> Oh, I get your point. You want to stay away from my ZOMGBBQPWNZER skills?



lol-yes your ZOMGBBQPWNZER skills are too much for my ZOMGBBQPWNZERTURBOWOOPASSE skills


----------



## meanman

Its nearly one year since Danny(Kornowski) made a post asking if anyone wanted to start a cod4 server and a cf (computer forum)clan, i replied to Danny saying i had a cod4 server
and i thought it was a good idea (my server was run from an old pc in my front room)
So Danny posted details about when the first game would be,only me and Danny turned up and that lasted for a few weeks, me and Danny used Skype to talk to each other, as time went bye a few more people joined in and this  is how the [CF]Clan was born.
Now we have a professional website four professional servers  and four ventrilo servers, we also play against other clans weekly and three of our servers are busy most the time the fourth is a password protected match server.We have also got sponsorship so we can offer prizes on the competitions we run.
We are well known amongst other clans and well respected, all are servers run pb streaming.
There are four admins from around the world.
Its amazing what you can achieve in under a year.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Yep, I remember it like it was yesterday. I haven't been active in a while though...


----------



## Calibretto

*tear*


----------



## meanman

ramodkk said:


> ^ Yep, I remember it like it was yesterday. I haven't been active in a while though...



Were have you been? come back we miss you


----------



## funkysnair

he is frightened that we are getting better!

even the people we used to get thrashed off are now complaining cos we are turning on the style!

i found my new weapon of choice _ak47 with red dot site and deap impact!!!

let there be blood, brothers xxx


----------



## epidemik

What could you possibly need four ventrilo servers for. Ever heard of channels 

But yeah. Congratz. I remember that first post. Sounds like fun. 

BTW, what are the ips for the vent servers?


----------



## meanman

epidemik said:


> What could you possibly need four ventrilo servers for. Ever heard of channels
> 
> But yeah. Congratz. I remember that first post. Sounds like fun.
> 
> BTW, what are the ips for the vent servers?


We use the channels its just that we get a new ventrilo server with every games server 
here is a 10 slot one you can use with your mates
hostname/ip  voice401.inx-gaming.co.uk
port  5274
 no password


----------



## epidemik

Sweet, ill check it out.

Is this the one you guys are using?

Edit  no ones in there.


----------



## Kornowski

It's a spare one that we don't really use... I'm sure if you PM'ed Daz, he wouldn't have a problem giving you the details for our main one.


----------



## epidemik

Whos daz?

Im not "in" with all you cod4 guys *tear*


----------



## Vizy

epidemik said:


> Whos daz?
> 
> Im not "in" with all you cod4 guys *tear*



It's cool, i'm not in either. one time i tried entering one of the IP's that i found on the cod4 website...i always timeout when joining.


----------



## lovely?

i could never quite figure out how to join clan matches or remember what time british players get on...

...

now that i think of it, you guys should get on when we're good and ready!


----------



## Kornowski

epidemik said:


> Whos daz?
> 
> Im not "in" with all you cod4 guys *tear*



Oh right, My bad, lol. Daz = Meanman 



lovely? said:


> i could never quite figure out how to join clan matches or remember what time british players get on...
> 
> ...
> 
> now that i think of it, you guys should get on when we're good and ready!



There's a World Clock on the front of the CF Clan Homepage you know


----------



## Danda

I might Join this clan when I get my new computer... CoD4 just wont work for me on this computer anymore...


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it'd be awesome if you did!


----------



## Danda

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it'd be awesome if you did!



I will... I just need to get a new computer... anyone got $300 to spare? =P


----------

